# UK-M 2017 12 Week Summer Challenge



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

*Start date: Sunday 14th May *

*End date: **Sunday 6th August *

*Prizes*

*First Place*



*Strong Supplement Shop* - *APS MESOMORPH* (Pre-wo) *Assault Labs WILD THING* (Pre-wo) and *REDCON1 FADE OUT* (sleep supplement), as well as a StrongSupplementShop branded t-shirt and a shaker


*Protein Dynamix *- 1x box of DynaBars, 1x t-shirt and a shaker bottle


*My Protein* - £150 voucher


*Second & Third*



*Strong Supplement Shop* - *Assault Labs WILD THING* (pre-wo), StrongSupplementShop branded t-shirt and a shaker.


*Protein Dynamix - *T-shirt and shaker


*My Protein* - £150 voucher


*Entry Format*



Colour pictures only, no intentionally crappy zoom shots / filters you crafty buggers


Poses; relaxed front + tensed front, relaxed back + tensed back


Before & after pics should ideally be taken in similar conditions & lighting for easy comparisons


Hold up a newspaper if possible, or a written note with your username & date


Along with your pics, please include your *height, weight and goal*


*Flipper*
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 235lb 
Goal: Cut














































*Fatboy 23*
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 210lb 
Goal: Cut




























*Tricky*
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 225lb 
Goal: Cut





































*J a y*
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 203lb 
Goal: Cut



















*JUICE1*
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 182lb 
Goal: Bulking until end of May and then cutting





































*Stephen9069*
Height: 6' 4"
Weight: 271lb 
Goal: Cut



















*Lissuw*
Height: 5' 4"
Weight: 140lb
Goal: Cut



















*dbol Kid*
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 200lb
Goal: Cut




























*JAtkinson*
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 197lb
Goal: Cut & lean bulk





































*CG88*
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 173lb
Goal: Cut





































*TM91*
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 149lb
Goal: Recomp





































*superdrol*
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 200lb
Goal: Bulk & then cut





































*Salger*
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 165lb
Goal: Recomp




























*Plate*
Height: Short.
Weight: Unknown
Goal: Cut




























*craigyyboi*
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 245lb
Goal: Cut




























*Sphinkter*
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 176lb ish
Goal: Recomp





































Update pics are optional and like last time, you can use this thread to journal your training and progress if you want to! Prizes will be confirmed soon but remember this is supposed to be for fun and inspire a bit of motivation, no need to be a cockle. Keep it positive and finally..










​


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ares said:


> @Chelsea or @Mingster, could you make this a sticky, pretty please


 Done.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice one @Ares I'll get my pics up at the end of the week.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Think I will give this one ago as I'm starting a cut


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

fair play doing this again mate. you'll be on stage soon if you keep these comps up


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Natty Steve'o u in?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Natty Steve'o u in?


 Mate give the rest of us a chance ffs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Natty Steve'o u in?


 Unfortunately not. I'm in the muscle building business matey. Joining a weight watcher type scenario at this stage of my plan will be detrimental to my final goals. I'm gathering all my data with development pictures, start, finish dates with time markers throughout the entire journey. I will post all of this data up as a journal with all relevant information/pics when I'm done. I'm sure you can appreciate this does not happen over night when natty.

When you see what can be achieved natty you'll all shout roids as has already been the case by some!

Haters gunna hate.

Nothing stopping you mate, I'd be interested to see how you fair. I won't take the piss if your a little fat cvnt IRL.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Unfortunately not. I'm in the muscle building business matey. Joining a weight watcher type scenario at this stage of my plan will be detrimental to my final goals. I'm gathering all my data with development pictures, start, finish dates with time markers throughout the entire journey. I will post all of this data up as a journal with all relevant information/pics when I'm done. I'm sure you can appreciate this does not happen over night when natty.
> 
> When you see what can be achieved natty you'll all shout roids as has already been the case by some!
> 
> ...


 hahahah hahahah hahahah


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Skye666


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm in will get pics up on sat/Sunday

nice one for sorting it

now if only one of the big time 100k plus money men would pop in here and kindly donate a prize that would be great :whistling:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

safc49 said:


> fair play doing this again mate. you'll be on stage soon if you keep these comps up


 I'm not entering this one mate, I miss food :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Are you in?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Are you in?


 only if you are babe


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> only if you are babe


 I'm happy to post up a start pic and a short vid of where I was 6 months ago (I don't have anything current ATM). But like I say, I'm not ready to strip right back just yet.

Post something up of yourself and go for it you really don't need me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666


 I was in 3 weeks ago! I told u this!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> I'm not entering this one mate, I miss food :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I was in 3 weeks ago! I told u this!


 He won't !

On the flip side, you know that I'm the genuine article


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

@Ares dates are only 10 weeks mate, and 20th July is a Thursday...

J


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

JAtkinson said:


> @Ares dates are only 10 weeks mate, and 20th July is a Thursday...
> 
> J


 I'm not sure how I managed to type the 20th :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm happy to post up a start pic and a short vid of where I was 6 months ago (I don't have anything current ATM). But like I say, I'm not ready to strip right back just yet.
> 
> Post something up of yourself and go for it you really don't need me.


 let's see the vid

I do need you stevo


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Trying to build up enough courage to post a pic, might need a few more radlers and a £2.99 2015 Red.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm well up for this!!

Going to try to dabble with tren a 200mg/pw

Pics will be up asap!


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Tricky said:


> I'm in will get pics up on sat/Sunday
> 
> nice one for sorting it
> 
> now if only one of the big time 100k plus money men would pop in here and kindly donate a prize that would be great :whistling:


 Seeing as you asked so nicely, put StrongSupps down for the same as last time.

3 products for the winner, 1 each for 2nd & third (prizes to be discussed with the winner & runners up so that they can be tailored to their needs)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> He won't !
> 
> On the flip side, you know that I'm the genuine article


 What's he afraid of?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> What's he afraid of?


 I dunno.... It does cast aspersions upon his authenticity as a lifter. i really hope he's not just a keyboard warrior, I mean with a name like @Heavyassweights I'm expecting something special.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

You all sound as petty as each other tbh

Go bicker somewhere else :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

In for this, gonna be progressing regardless so may aswell be in here for the banter aswell


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I will put photos up later this week might even wear my flares


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ares said:


> You all sound as petty as each other tbh
> 
> Go bicker somewhere else :thumbup1:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Just screwed up my god damn shoulder. literally yesterday. im gonna wait it out and hopefully can be in if i can lift my fu**ing arm by the end of the week :rage:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ares said:


> I'm not entering this one mate, I miss food :lol:


 do a bulk?


----------



## craigyyboi (Apr 1, 2016)

Will get pics uploaded on Sat!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> do a bulk?


 No. :lol:

I am eating in a small surplus again (hate the term bulk), but.. unless you're on the Um Bongo, someone dieting down is probably going to look better or make more obvious changes after 3 months 9/10. Looking forward to see how these guys do :beer:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


>


 Brings new meaning to 'toe punt' :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ares said:


> No. :lol:
> 
> I am eating in a small surplus again (hate the term bulk), but.. unless you're on the Um Bongo, someone dieting down is probably going to look better or make more obvious changes after 3 months 9/10. Looking forward to see how these guys do :beer:


 aww mate i ****in love um bongo!

i know totally unrelated, but you reminded me - is that even buyable now?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> aww mate i ****in love um bongo!
> 
> i know totally unrelated, but you reminded me - is that even buyable now?


 Had to Google it, but yeah it's still going! Although I doubt it's anywhere near as good (ADHD inducing) as it was back in the 90's after they started taking the E numbers out of everything. Um Bongo and a couple Trio bars after school, chuck on Nickelodeon and watch some Doug and Hey Arnold.. simpler times :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ares said:


> Had to Google it, but yeah it's still going! Although I doubt it's anywhere near as good (ADHD inducing) as it was back in the 90's after they started taking the E numbers out of everything. Um Bongo and a couple Trio bars after school, chuck on Nickelodeon and watch some Doug and Hey Arnold.. simpler times :lol:


 I imagine its awful, stupid government making my junk food less junky!

I dont often eat sweets, but I had a Lion bar the other day, f**k me it took me back... still delicious as ever. 

football head


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> hahahah hahahah hahahah



View attachment Capture.JPG


Are you In, Or Are you just a keyboard warrior who's aim is no other than to antagonise??

There is not a single pic or vid of you on this site. I wonder why?

@lightassweights

Had any fried Mars Bars today?

I've said i'm out due to it being not in line with my progress and final goal.

Respect to all who have posted up pics and taking part. Ill be looking in on this with genuine interest. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 141848
> 
> 
> Are you In, Or Are you just a keyboard warrior who's aim is no other than to antagonise??
> ...


 you've started a journal with a 6 month old pic lol

you've claimed you've posted squat videos but when called out over and over you dissapear lol

im in if you are like i said from the very start lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Have to say I'm looking forward to this one

big dirty weekend planned of ******, dominios and ice cream then come Monday it's all about that 2000kcals cut!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tricky said:


> Have to say I'm looking forward to this one
> 
> big dirty weekend planned of ******, dominios and ice cream then come Monday it's all about that 2000kcals cut!


 Good call on that mate. I'm having a nice cheat on the weekend too. Then time to get stuck in to it.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Mine will be half and half. I've decomped majorly since January due to being busy with work and uni, then getting stressed out demotivated and lazy.

excuses a side I'll be eating around/slightly above maintenance (3000kcals) for the first 6 or so weeks before cutting cals down to 2000kcal to give me a chance of actually looking half decent by the end. Have been on 250mg test since Jan and will be for these 12 weeks as I don't think my current condition warrants using anything more.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Mine will be half and half. I've decomped majorly since January due to being busy with work and uni, then getting stressed out demotivated and lazy.
> 
> excuses a side I'll be eating around/slightly above maintenance (3000kcals) for the first 6 or so weeks before cutting cals down to 2000kcal to give me a chance of actually looking half decent by the end. Have been on 250mg test since Jan and will be for these 12 weeks as I don't think my current condition warrants using anything more.


 stunning hun xx xz


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

@Goranchero, @Tricky, @Flipper, @Plate, @mjl1990, @Sasnak, @N1ke, @craigyyboi, @Lissuw, @CandleLitDesert, @Stephen9069, @Lifesizepenguin, @Sphinkter, @Heavyassweights, @dbol Kid, @FuqOutDaWhey, @CG88, @JUICE1, @FFF, @Quackerz, @faipdeooiad, @DappaDonDave, @leechild4, @JAtkinson, @superdrol

Just a cheeky reminder - the deadline is looming, gentlemen!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Right ill get my starting pictures up.

Current weight: 16st 8lb

Goal: Try to cut. Not going to be easy due to current health condition and thus the medications i'm on, Not an excuse to fail or a cop out and will be giving it a good go. Doing this should help keep me focused.













Current training is as follows:

chest and shoulders

back

legs

Try to do each twice a week.

Also Cardio on static bike about 4 days a week for 15 to 20 minutes.

Lets do this.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@Flipper

what height are you mate? Clearly see you have some lean tissue there once you peel back a few lbs

are you going to count kcals

@Ares when is the dead line for pictures? I'll have to download a self timer app to take some pictures tomorrow


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Still contemplating. lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Tricky said:


> @Ares when is the dead line for pictures? I'll have to download a self timer app to take some pictures tomorrow


 Tomorrow evening mate

@Flipper good man on taking the plunge first :thumbup1:


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tricky said:


> @Flipper
> 
> what height are you mate? Clearly see you have some lean tissue there once you peel back a few lbs
> 
> are you going to count kcals


 Hi mate I'm 6ft 1.

Yeah mate currently on around 3000 cals at the moment, which seems to be holding me at a steady weight. My maintenance appears to have dropped massively with the medication I'm on or I'm retaining more fluid from it. Used to maintain on around 4200 to 4500 cals.

Going to be tough haha.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@Ares shoulder is still f**ked - best leave this one; no idea how long I have to leave presses and raises lol.

I wanted to enter the challenge with full available potential.

Next time, again :/


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Flipper said:


> Right ill get my starting pictures up.
> 
> Current weight: 16st 8lb
> 
> ...


 I reckon a few lbs down you'd look insane. You've got decent mass!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I reckon 20lbs down (as a guesstimate) you'd look insane. You've got decent mass!


 Cheers mate appreciate it. That's the plan pretty much. Aim for low 15s. My avi was me at 14st 7lb so would be pleased with similar condition but over 15 hopefully


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Wont be entering but will be trying to lose some weight.

Currently 224.6lbs at 6ft 1.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> Wont be entering but will be trying to lose some weight.
> 
> Currently 224.6lbs at 6ft 1.


 Similar to me only you've prob more mass in 6ft 224lbs and hope to get to 195 by the end of this


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @Ares shoulder is still f**ked - best leave this one; no idea how long I have to leave presses and raises lol.
> 
> I wanted to enter the challenge with full available potential.
> 
> Next time, again :/


 Can you not just eat in a deficit to lose weight and train legs and core 3 times a week lol

im in a moot boot so no cardio or lower body for me! Still entering though as I know good diet alone for 12 weeks will cut me right back


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Can you not just eat in a deficit to lose weight and train legs and core 3 times a week lol
> 
> im in a moot boot so no cardio or lower body for me! Still entering though as I know good diet alone for 12 weeks will cut me right back


 Wheelchair racing mate, would make for insane cardio with just your upper body.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Can you not just eat in a deficit to lose weight and train legs and core 3 times a week lol
> 
> im in a moot boot so no cardio or lower body for me! Still entering though as I know good diet alone for 12 weeks will cut me right back


 I'm bulking and was gonna do a bulk for the comp. Not worth it if I can't put pressure on front delts. And upping the weight currently will make it worse 

It's annoying as I wanted in but if rather wait until it's right.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm out aswell, gonna continue riding the strength gains train and cancel the summer body


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

my pics will be up tomorrow afternoon when the GF is back to take them. Bit guttered as im not going to be able to start properly till after the bank holiday but plan on really smashing it for 10 weeks.

Starting to become a bit discouraged and loosing interest in training over the last couple of weeks so hopefully this gets me back on track!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JAtkinson said:


> my pics will be up tomorrow afternoon when the GF is back to take them. Bit guttered as im not going to be able to start properly till after the bank holiday but plan on really smashing it for 10 weeks.
> 
> Starting to become a bit discouraged and loosing interest in training over the last couple of weeks so hopefully this gets me back on track!


 Boom good man! I've a wedding and weekend away whilst it's on but even more reason to smash it before and after


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Flipper said:


> Cheers mate appreciate it. That's the plan pretty much. Aim for low 15s. My avi was me at 14st 7lb so would be pleased with similar condition but over 15 hopefully


 Yes mate - i can't see anything wrong with that target.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Will do them tomoz morning @Ares that ok mate or do they need to be done today?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Plate said:


> Will do them tomoz morning @Ares that ok mate or do they need to be done today?


 Aye @Ares is tomorrow Ok, iirc the Sunday was fine for the last one? Mine will be up tomorrow


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Aye @Ares is tomorrow Ok, iirc the Sunday was fine for the last one? Mine will be up tomorrow


 Midnight tomorrow men

I'll get mine up tomorrow or this evening only finished work and have the usual sat s**t to do like groceries and hair cut lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I will try and get some decent pics for tomorrow night but it'll be self timer central and a wing and a prayer  fishing til tomorrow teatime anyway


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fck it I'm going to have a bash of this ...

5-10

26

Weight currently - 15st

Goal - 12st 10 - fit & powerful I hope.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm fat with moobs looking at my pictures so the goal is to lose the moobs and belly! I cannot train legs or do cardio due to torn ankle ligaments and severe swelling in my ankle joint

Current stats: 6ft - 16.1 stone

End goal: 6ft - 14 stone

View attachment 141976


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

View attachment IMG_1355.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ive managed to get a few pictures resized and uploaded

not great but it's a few pictures to show my starting point


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tricky said:


> I hate computers/phones and just technology in general
> 
> it won't let me load any pics says only allowed 0.22mb and they are all over that and I've tried to crop them
> 
> ...


 I upload mine to photobucket mate then paste the img link onto my post.


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I hate computers/phones and just technology in general
> 
> it won't let me load any pics says only allowed 0.22mb and they are all over that and I've tried to crop them
> 
> ...


 crop the pics if on computer mate or download a resize app from play store/apple version


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm in. only cutting till holiday which is July 18th but hopefully this will keep me motivated. I'm in the same boat as @Tricky cannot train legs as just had a tumour removed from my ankle (lol)

anyway best of luck lads

Weight: 14 and a half stone

Goal: cut


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> *jUICE1*
> Height: 5' 7"
> Weight: 182lb
> Goal: Bulking until end of May and then cutting
> ...


 That sublime tattoo is fu**ing unreal!

How much did it set you back?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> That sublime tattoo is fu**ing unreal!
> 
> How much did it set you back?


 Haha thanks.

My mate actually did it on the cheap when he first started tattooing, might have been £200-250 total. I think he'd only been tattooing about 10 months at that point.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> Haha thanks.
> 
> My mate actually did it on the cheap when he first started tattooing, might have been £200-250 total. I think he'd only been tattooing about 10 months at that point.


 its quality, always nice to see another fan of bradley


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Height: 6ft 4

Weight: 19st 4

Age: 31

Goal: lose weight and get stronger.

Apologies for the slightly lop sided pic i pulled my lat on my right side on Friday and still having a few issues with it. Think its going to be a slow start.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Weight and height in the photo, goal is to cut


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking like it's going to be a good competition this. A few in already now.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Flipper said:


> Looking like it's going to be a good competition this. A few in already now.


 My starting pictures are crap I may take a few tonight and have to learn how to use photobucket or somthing so past them in here but atleast they are there. I'm motivated to get to 14stone from 16stone. Anything under 14 would be amazing but I think around 2 stone overall loss Ian realistic in the 12 weeks

ita good to see a few people in, hopefully another handful join by tonight.

@Ares get tagging those who still need to enter. Then starting from tomorrow will there be a new thread with all entrants starting pictures and use it to track stuff?


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's my pics, I've just started to cut but the diet has not been on point so hoping this will give me a kick up the ass and up my game.

Height 5'10"

Weight 200lb


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Height: 6ft 2

Weight : 14st 11lb

Goal: Tried to bulk after the last comp and it's went wrong so goal is to cut back to around where I finished the last one then slow, lean bulk done properly.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Height - 5'7

Weight - 173lb

Goal - keep fu**ing cutting :lol:

View attachment IMG_0429.JPG


View attachment IMG_0430.JPG


View attachment IMG_0431.JPG


View attachment IMG_0432.JPG


----------



## TM91 (May 14, 2017)

Height: 5'5"

Weight: 10.7

Goal: to lose some fat and build muscle


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

In for this! Dodgy pics, clearly all me due to the tan  Gotta love some scoliosis action! Even look wonky from the front, hopefully back will allow me to keep this up, aim is to gain some mass without too much fat gain... then next one I'll cut! I lost 10kg from 93.5kg to 83.5kg before xmas, filled my work trousers...

currently 1.82m and was 91kg (and still have plenty of room in work trousers!) on Friday morning (will add weight from tomorrow morning for proper weight as I've just been away for the weekend and my diets been a bit... erm... w**k) edit 91.5kg Monday morning after morning manoeuvres, aim is 100kg in 12 weeks at 3250 calories for initial and see what gives

View attachment IMG_4914.PNG


View attachment IMG_4915.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

View attachment IMG_4920.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Space for rear shot as it's bigger than 1.84mb and the forum doesn't like me lol... or is my arse that big??? 

Edit - I'd just run out of attachment space

oddly I always figured I had a fat back, doesn't actually Look as bad as I imagined it to! It's fat but I imagined smoothness everywhere, can see my wonkyness though!

View attachment 142088


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

What the hell, I'll play. Really disappointed in these pics though. Think the lighting was s**t but I look like I haven't seen a gym in forever. Sitting at 165lbs since Xmas, was looking to cut but now thinking I need to just give up on abs this summer and bulk.

5ft 6

165lbs

Aim: Add mass with some fat loss.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

TM91 said:


> Height: 5'5"
> 
> Weight: 10.7
> 
> ...


 Nice first post introduction, good luck  Have you been on here long under another name or just in for the challenge?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry folks I was away over the weekend, great to see so many lurkers get their pics up though! I'll format the thread later.

@Tricky, we'll use this thread for journaling etc, then do a separate one for votes :thumbup1:

@JAtkinson, will chase up the sponsors today.

And so it begins x


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Salger said:


> What the hell, I'll play. Really disappointed in these pics though. Think the lighting was s**t but I look like I haven't seen a gym in forever. Sitting at 165lbs since Xmas, was looking to cut but now thinking I need to just give up on abs this summer and bulk.
> 
> 5ft 6
> 
> ...


 The before pics are supposed to be s**t


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Couldn't get her to take pics last night can I post up later or is it too late now? @Ares


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Couldn't get her to take pics last night can I post up later or is it too late now? @Ares


 Yeah I got your PM mate, that's fine of course x


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ares said:


> Yeah I got your PM mate, that's fine of course x


 If my counting is right which it probably isn't that's 14 entrants once @Sphinkter gets his pics uploaded


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

good luck to all in this comp will keep and eye on it,


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Day 1* *and I'm struggling *

Food so far, porridge and shake

160g chicken and wrap and I'm clucking for a snickers or more food lol.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> *Day 1* *and I'm struggling *
> 
> Food so far, porridge and shake
> 
> 160g chicken and wrap and I'm clucking for a snickers or more food lol.


 have an apple you flake!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> have an apple you flake!


 I'm in work just cracked a cold can of Pepsi max to get me through the next 3 hours! I'll prob lose 7lbs of water and s**t the first week as I've been so poor with my diet the past month


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I'm in work just cracked a cold can of Pepsi max to get me through the next 3 hours! I'll prob lose 7lbs of water and s**t the first week as I've been so poor with my diet the past month


 black coffee and ciggarettes when ive been cutting. quit smoking now though so no idea what next time is gonna be like


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

watery and bloated as possible lol done a good job there :lol:

objective is to cut

View attachment IMG_1442.JPG
View attachment IMG_1446.JPG
View attachment IMG_1448.JPG


----------



## craigyyboi (Apr 1, 2016)

All, didnt get the chance to get on over the weekend. Have added my pics below hope its ok

Height: 6ft 0

Weight: 17st 5

Age: 28

Goal: Cut


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good luck to all the entrants.

I've noticed that we have three girls in this time. Tbh, they are always going to look better to me so even if they all put half a stone on I'm still gonna vote for one of the chicks.

Sorry lads.


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Good luck to all the entrants.
> 
> I've noticed that we have three girls in this time. Tbh, they are always going to look better to me so even if they all put half a stone on I'm still gonna vote for one of the chicks.
> 
> Sorry lads.


 Instant win for nudes!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Good luck to all the entrants.
> 
> I've noticed that we have three girls in this time. Tbh, they are always going to look better to me so even if they all put half a stone on I'm still gonna vote for one of the chicks.
> 
> Sorry lads.


 So your telling me this feeling of starvation I have already on day one is in vain lol

one bowl of porridge and a shake

160g chicken wrap

2 tins tuna wrap

and I'll have my evening meal of chicken and pasta soon. Should come in well below 2000kcals today I'm hoping after a week or so it just becomes the norm


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Tricky said:


> So your telling me this feeling of starvation I have already on day one is in vain lol
> 
> one bowl of porridge and a shake
> 
> ...


 No, I'm only kidding! I will vote for the entrant with the best transformation, male or female, but will enjoy judging the ladies more than the blokes though.

Good Luck


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Name: Sphinkter

weight: unsure (in region of 12.5stone/80kg)

goals: to regain/recomp for first half and cut for last half of comp, get into shape ready for blast/bulk

height: 5'9"

star sign: Pisces

pics:

View attachment IMG_1974.JPG


View attachment IMG_2022.JPG


View attachment IMG_2048.JPG


View attachment IMG_2074.JPG


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Filling up now!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Tricky said:


> *Day 1* *and I'm struggling *
> 
> Food so far, porridge and shake
> 
> 160g chicken and wrap and I'm clucking for a snickers or more food lol.


 me too, only had 2800 calories so far... push day in a mo


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tricky said:


> *Day 1* *and I'm struggling *
> 
> Food so far, porridge and shake
> 
> 160g chicken and wrap and I'm clucking for a snickers or more food lol.


 Lol i feel your pain, the evening is my down fall it just doesnt seem right sitting down having a cuppa with nothing to dunk


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol i feel your pain, the evening is my down fall it just doesnt seem right sitting down having a cuppa with nothing to dunk


 I'm going to tuck into a bowl of sugar free jelly


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Pussys eating food! I licked a carb killa earlier and wrapped it back up

that bar should last me the 12 weeks

#shredz


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

superdrol said:


> me too, only had 2800 calories so far... push day in a mo


 I would love to be able to cut on 2800! Ive got myself into that much of a mess I'm determined to make this a success so I'm going straight in around 2000kcals as I can't do any cardio! I'll have one cheat meal a week


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

superdrol said:


> me too, only had 2800 calories so far... push day in a mo


 I would love to be able to cut on 2800! Ive got myself into that much of a mess I'm determined to make this a success so I'm going straight in around 2000kcals as I can't do any cardio! I'll have one cheat meal a week


----------



## TM91 (May 14, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Nice first post introduction, good luck  Have you been on here long under another name or just in for the challenge?


 Thank you! No I'm new and just needed some motivation. Good luck


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Plate said:


> Pussys eating food! I licked a carb killa earlier and wrapped it back up
> 
> that bar should last me the 12 weeks
> 
> #shredz


 what flavour mate? I'm right into my cark killas, free in Asda to it's great.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Tricky said:


> I would love to be able to cut on 2800! Ive got myself into that much of a mess I'm determined to make this a success so I'm going straight in around 2000kcals as I can't do any cardio! I'll have one cheat meal a week


 I'm on a bulk, I was just taking the Mick, I have to go sub 2k to lose weight

3300ish cals smashed today


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Good luck to all the entrants.
> 
> I've noticed that we have three girls in this time. Tbh, they are always going to look better to me so even if they all put half a stone on I'm still gonna vote for one of the chicks.
> 
> Sorry lads.


 I count 2

16 entrants overall

Pics & stats added to the first page, should be a good one! Good luck y'all :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

As last time, will post regularly in here updating when i update my journal :thumb

Slept well last night, the past 2 nights have been good sleep wise, need to try and keep it going, my shitty sleeping pattern has been an issue for too long now, really need to make the effort to get it sorted TBH

Just ticking over this week while the football season draws to a close, can fully focus then on lifting and begin to incorporate legs back into my routine - have neglected them for a while now as they are constantly tired, cut, bruised from football, not to mention the tendinitis issues a while back.

Low carbs today, diet looking like:

300g Fat free cottage cheese / 25g Whey / 1tbsp Olive Oil

150g Chicken Breast / 100g Mixed Leaf Salad / 20g Mustard / 25g Mature Cheddar

250g Cod Fillets / 100g Mixed Leaf Salad / 25g Mature Cheddar

250g 5% Lean Mince / 75g Broccoli / 20g Mustard

25g Whey / 1tbsp Peanut Butter / 1tbsp Olive Oil

Currently using Protein Dynamix Whey 80, Vanilla Ice Cream flavour - bloody lovely, goes down a treat and is sweet as f**k, which helps when no/low carb

Hope everyone is off to a good start :thumb


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> As last time, will post regularly in here updating when i update my journal :thumb
> 
> Slept well last night, the past 2 nights have been good sleep wise, need to try and keep it going, my shitty sleeping pattern has been an issue for too long now, really need to make the effort to get it sorted TBH
> 
> ...


 How many kcals are you on!? I don't count but i know I was below 2000 yest

40g whey and 40g porridge

2 Tins tuna wholewheat wrap

160g chicken wholewheat wrap

200g chicken and small amount pasta chillies and garlic

20g arla protein yoghurt

today ive only had 40g whey 40g water. Chicken salad and Pepsi max soon


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> How many kcals are you on!? I don't count but i know I was below 2000 yest
> 
> 40g whey and 40g porridge
> 
> ...


 1700ish mate


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> I count 2
> 
> 16 entrants overall
> 
> Pics & stats added to the first page, should be a good one! Good luck y'all :thumbup1:


 What's the prizes?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@myprotein

@Myprotein offers

anything surplus you could possibly donate for the winner?


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> @myprotein
> 
> @Myprotein offers
> 
> anything surplus you could possibly donate for the winner?


 Without sounding cheeky any chance you could check on my prizes from the last comp when your checking this?

Cheers


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> What's the prizes?


 An evening with me. First, a romantic dinner of sizzling Moroccan prawns, followed by truffles and poppers. Then we'll bathe together by candlelight, gently serenaded by Kenny G's greatest hits as we melt into each other's eyes. And butts.

I admit, I've not PM'd the sponsors again yet, but I am doing it as we speak. As I type, rather. On another tab.



JAtkinson said:


> Without sounding cheeky any chance you could check on my prizes from the last comp when your checking this?
> 
> Cheers


 You've still not had your voucher code come through mate??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Skye666 did you only post one pic?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

PM's sent chaps, will update as and when x


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm not counting kcals mainly because I'm lazy I just know I'm not eating to much and I'm being pretty strict and going hours between meals.

Rough guide for food today will

Small bowl of porridge

2 whey shakes

20g protein arla yoghurt

450g chicken salad 3 wraps

Pepsi max and black coffee

Trained chest/biceps

bench 3x8

incline bench 3x8

db fly 3x8

cables high 2x10

cables low 2x10

hammer curl 3x10

ez curl 3x10

cable curl 3x10


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> You've still not had your voucher code come through mate??


 No mate.

@Protein Dynamixcame through with a t shirt and shaker :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 did you only post one pic?


 Yes a before ...yrs isn't up yet is it?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> I'm not counting kcals mainly because I'm lazy I just know I'm not eating to much and I'm being pretty strict and going hours between meals.
> 
> Rough guide for food today will
> 
> ...


 Is that all u eat in a day?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes a before ...yrs isn't up yet is it?


 do you not need to put up a rear pic?

nope x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> do you not need to put up a rear pic?
> 
> nope x


 I didn't see no mans rear in here?

Well come in I'm waiting for a before picking fron u ..


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I didn't see no mans rear in here?
> 
> Well come in I'm waiting for a before picking fron u ..


 There is meant to be front and back (relaxed and tense)

read the OP jeeeeez


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> An evening with me. First, a romantic dinner of sizzling Moroccan prawns, followed by truffles and poppers. Then we'll bathe together by candlelight, gently serenaded by Kenny G's greatest hits as we melt into each other's eyes. And butts.
> 
> I admit, I've not PM'd the sponsors again yet, but I am doing it as we speak. As I type, rather. On another tab.
> 
> You've still not had your voucher code come through mate??


 That sounds exquisite.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> An evening with me. First, a romantic dinner of sizzling Moroccan prawns, followed by truffles and poppers. Then we'll bathe together by candlelight, gently serenaded by Kenny G's greatest hits as we melt into each other's eyes. And butts.
> 
> I admit, I've not PM'd the sponsors again yet, but I am doing it as we speak. As I type, rather. On another tab.
> 
> You've still not had your voucher code come through mate??


 That sounds exquisite.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> There is meant to be front and back (relaxed and tense)
> 
> read the OP jeeeeez


 @Skye666 rules are rules


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> Is that all u eat in a day?


 Trust me it's not what I usually eat but I'm going hard on this cut from the get go as look at the first page of this in a fat mess. I don't know what kcals it is but it's 180g protein should that should be suffice


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> There is meant to be front and back (relaxed and tense)
> 
> read the OP jeeeeez


 Alright stroppy pants!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 rules are rules


 I'm not in it so it dosnt matter


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> Trust me it's not what I usually eat but I'm going hard on this cut from the get go as look at the first page of this in a fat mess. I don't know what kcals it is but it's 180g protein should that should be suffice


 It seems not that much arnt u hungry? lol...I was thinking. Eat more than that.

I didn't see your pics I'm sure it's not a fat mess.......

but im just gonna have a look


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> Trust me it's not what I usually eat but I'm going hard on this cut from the get go as look at the first page of this in a fat mess. I don't know what kcals it is but it's 180g protein should that should be suffice


 I just looked That's not a fat mess ???


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> It seems not that much arnt u hungry? lol...I was thinking. Eat more than that.
> 
> I didn't see your pics I'm sure it's not a fat mess.......
> 
> but im just gonna have a look


 I'm quite hungry at the min but I've got a nice 200g chicken some avocado and peppers in a wholewheat wrap to look forward to around half 6 with some sugar free jelly then the rest of the night in work will be Pepsi max and black coffee.

I am hungry but I'm hoping I'll adapt and get used to it. As long as I keep protein 180-200g daily and the rest as low as possible I'm happy. I think the first 20lbs should fly off me in the first 4-6 weeks it's once I get to 205 I know I'm going to have to start and up my training and maybe introduce clen to get me to my goal of 195lbs which will be a total 30lbs loss in 12 weeks.

Here is to trying anyway


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> I just looked That's not a fat mess ???


 Thanks lol. I've got far to much fat around my mid section and I've moobs. I think if I get to my goal of 30lbs fat off I'll be pretty lean then I'm going to get a coach and try to add size from September on


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am going to join this next week, after my uni exam is out the way.

I helped my sons eat lots of their Easter eggs as I do at this time of year, so need to trim up :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> I'm quite hungry at the min but I've got a nice 200g chicken some avocado and peppers in a wholewheat wrap to look forward to around half 6 with some sugar free jelly then the rest of the night in work will be Pepsi max and black coffee.
> 
> I am hungry but I'm hoping I'll adapt and get used to it. As long as I keep protein 180-200g daily and the rest as low as possible I'm happy. I think the first 20lbs should fly off me in the first 4-6 weeks it's once I get to 205 I know I'm going to have to start and up my training and maybe introduce clen to get me to my goal of 195lbs which will be a total 30lbs loss in 12 weeks.
> 
> Here is to trying anyway


 Sounds like the wraps are a favourite.

Why don't u just add some cardio to get the excess off ....I know there's this whole idea of " don't wanna loose muscle" but when ur a fat bastard I doubt that's gonna happen.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> Sounds like the wraps are a favourite.
> 
> Why don't u just add some cardio to get the excess off ....I know there's this whole idea of " don't wanna loose muscle" but when ur a fat bastard I doubt that's gonna happen.


 Have a look at my pictures I'm in a moon boot from torn ligaments in my ankle and severe swelling around my talus bone. I can't do any cardio or train lower body.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@Skye666 I'm enjoying the wholewheat wraps but I know when weight stalls I'll be moving into fish and veg or chicken/turkey and veg.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tricky said:


> I'm not counting kcals mainly because I'm lazy I just know I'm not eating to much and I'm being pretty strict and going hours between meals.
> 
> Rough guide for food today will
> 
> ...


 thats the equivalent to my lunch  i think my fat loss my be a bit slower than expected lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm not in it so it dosnt matter


 you want to do our own one, two entrants? Winner gets what they want from the loser.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> @Skye666 I'm enjoying the wholewheat wraps but I know when weight stalls I'll be moving into fish and veg or chicken/turkey and veg.


 The sweet potatoe wraps are pretty good have u tried them? I've only seen them in tesco though in the free from section.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> you want to do our own one, two entrants? Winner gets what they want from the loser.


 No because U will cry when I take ur ass.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

going to watch this, Good luck folks


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No because U will cry when I take ur ass.


 doesn't sound right

I'll give you u til 9 to get your pics over


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Eddias said:


> going to watch this, Good luck folks


 thanks ed


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> thanks ed


 He's a stand up guy.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No because U will cry when I take ur ass.


 Heavyweights.... doesn't feel right.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> The sweet potatoe wraps are pretty good have u tried them? I've only seen them in tesco though in the free from section.


 Never heard of them! Off to have a google and see. I finish work at midnight and to be honest I thought I would of been more hungry in managing fine on the food so far. Mind you it's only day 3 lol.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Morning all. Day off work so started day off with 18 minutes on static bike. Just had breakfast of 6 eggs scrambled with 2 wholemeal toast and 30g cheese. Hit the spot nicely. Leg day today in the gym. Might log my workout and report back.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Legs Went as follows:

Seated leg curl hams

70 x 12

84 x 10

91 x 10

98 x 8

Hack squat

40kg x 6

80kg x 6

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

140kg x 4

Hammer strength seated calf raise

40kg x 20

60kg x 16

60kg x 14

60kg x 13

60kg x 12

Quad extension

56 x 15

77 x 14

98 x 12

98 x 12

49 x 20

49 x 18

All done. Decent session. Legs felt well used at the end.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Had a s**t day with the diet today my sweet tooth got the better of me


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Nailed diet and training so far this week but now I know I don't have a session tomorrow all I can think about is sinking a few vodka and diet cokes fs

stopped smoking this week too lol timing could have been better but fvck it needs too be done! I'm now a vapour nerd


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Had a s**t day with the diet today my sweet tooth got the better of me


 These things happen mate not to worry.

What did you have? I have a sweet tooth haha.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Had a s**t day with the diet today my sweet tooth got the better of me


 Back on it tomorrow buddy 1 day won't make a difference


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flipper said:


> These things happen mate not to worry.
> 
> What did you have? I have a sweet tooth haha.


 3 topics and a small bag of apple sour squashies lol i only went to buy a drink lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Plate said:


> Back on it tomorrow buddy 1 day won't make a difference


 yeah i got to control myself a bit better when im in the shops lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> yeah i got to control myself a bit better when im in the shops lol


 Next time you go take the exact amount for what you need so you have nothing left for sweets haha


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> 3 topics and a small bag of apple sour squashies lol i only went to buy a drink lol


 Ah that's not too bad. Expected a proper sugar overload. That's a starter is that haha.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Ah that's not too bad. Expected a proper sugar overload. That's a starter is that haha.


 lol i used to eat a family size whole nut a night and i got a thing for fizzy sweets aswell so i suppose its definitely better than it used to be i wont have any tomorrow.

I had a small tub of protein ice cream earlier from tescos and i managed to keep it to just the one lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Wont be entering but will be trying to lose some weight.
> 
> Currently 224.6lbs at 6ft 1.


 Cuts doing well. Now 226.6, still 6ft 1 though.

weights taken at different times of the day, best excuse.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Cuts doing well. Now 226.6, still 6ft 1 though.
> 
> weights taken at different times of the day, best excuse.


 Scrap that, moves the scales, now 223.2...

off to smash a kebab lads.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DappaDonDave said:


> Scrap that, moves the scales, now 223.2...
> 
> off to smash a kebab lads.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


>


 I'll update first thing in the morning!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol i used to eat a family size whole nut a night and i got a thing for fizzy sweets aswell so i suppose its definitely better than it used to be i wont have any tomorrow.
> 
> I had a small tub of protein ice cream earlier from tescos and i managed to keep it to just the one lol


 u wot m8, protein ice cream from tesco?

edit - just googled and found it, now looking at www.xnxx.com


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

About to hit back and triceps now. Trained chest and biceps on Tuesday. Diet has been on point and looking forward to home made chips steak and veg for t tonight. I anticipate my first week will see me a total loss of 10lbs. Will confirm on Monday morning.


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

Had been doing alright this week until I went into Tesco at lunch. Jaffa Cakes on offer for 59p. Bastards.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

My diet has been hit and miss this week so far, need to deffo sort it out lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> u wot m8, protein ice cream from tesco?
> 
> edit - just googled and found it, now looking at www.xnxx.com


 Its surprisingly nice the ice cream that is.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> u wot m8, protein ice cream from tesco?
> 
> edit - just googled and found it, now looking at www.xnxx.com for some hardcore man on man action


 Standard heavy


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Salger said:


> Had been doing alright this week until I went into Tesco at lunch. Jaffa Cakes on offer for 59p. Bastards.


 If it helps I was a healthy 217.2lbs this morning down from 225lbs


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

Tricky said:


> If it helps I was a healthy 217.2lbs this morning down from 225lbs


 Get yourself down Tesco quick.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Salger said:


> Get yourself down Tesco quick.


 I've been asda just and spent £7.49 on whole meal wraps, bag of mixed salad, milk, Pepsi max and sugar free jelly


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

Tricky said:


> I've been asda just and spent £7.49 on whole meal wraps, bag of mixed salad, milk, Pepsi max and sugar free jelly


 Fair play mate. Decent numbers for the first week as well. The Mrs has just announced we're out for an Italian tonight. I see cardio in my future :angry:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Salger said:


> Fair play mate. Decent numbers for the first week as well. The Mrs has just announced we're out for an Italian tonight. I see cardio in my future :angry:


 I've was bloated when I weighed in last Sunday with weeks of been lazy and eating rubbish so it's mainly water but I'm hoping to be 215 on Monday morning which would be 10lbs loss and I'm sure 2lbs of that atleast would be fat then from each week on I suspect it to slow down to approx 1.5lb loss per week as I can't do cardio at all so relying purely on cutting kcals and workouts to high intensity


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I've been asda just and spent £7.49 on whole meal wraps, bag of mixed salad, milk, Pepsi max and sugar free jelly


 sugar free jelly, just as gd as the normal one. Fact


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Morning men/women

AM weight 216.4lbs this morning

as usual as little food as i can mange but hitting 180g protein

shoulders sessions this afternoon and cheat meal kong PO beef with boiled rice from the ******


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Morning men/women
> 
> AM weight 216.4lbs this morning
> 
> ...


 A good start then @Tricky must be frustrating with your foot. I've been there with a knee injury whilst playing, I was only 29 at the time and thought I'd never play again.

Presume you're waiting on surgery?


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

My weight this morning is 194lb, so down 6lb this week, started a dnp cycle on Monday so will see how the weight goes next week.

Just need to make sure I stick to around the 2000 cals, I am finding it hard though lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> A good start then @Tricky must be frustrating with your foot. I've been there with a knee injury whilst playing, I was only 29 at the time and thought I'd never play again.
> 
> Presume you're waiting on surgery?


 I'm only 26. I won't play again even once I get it sorted. Don't want to be injuried again it's crap not being able to run with my dog or about with my son.

Thats the inital water weight all off now from here on in it's a steady 1.5-2lb per week goal for the next 6 weeks then I expect it to slow right down to 1lb per week as I can't do cardio!

@dbol Kid the DNP will soon strip you down! What lab are you running? I'm doing this all natty but I'm seriously considering EPI at 40mg and clen 60mcg per day from weeks 6-12 with carb cycling those last 6 weeks


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> @dbol Kid the DNP will soon strip you down! What lab are you running? I'm doing this all natty but I'm seriously considering EPI at 40mg and clen 60mcg per day from weeks 6-12 with carb cycling those last 6 weeks


 its TM dnp, just using 250mg a day and cycling for just under 3 weeks. Hopefully it will work well as i feel like crap on it, its not something i'm going to be using very often that's for sure.

But like i say i don't mind struggling for a couple of weeks if the results are good.

Fair play doing it natty mate, you may as well if your getting decent results natty. You can always add in the clen and EPI if you start to struggle later on.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

dbol Kid said:


> its TM dnp, just using 250mg a day and cycling for just under 3 weeks. Hopefully it will work well as i feel like crap on it, its not something i'm going to be using very often that's for sure.
> 
> But like i say i don't mind struggling for a couple of weeks if the results are good.
> 
> Fair play doing it natty mate, you may as well if your getting decent results natty. You can always add in the clen and EPI if you start to struggle later on.


 I've never used gear and don't see the point until I can stay consistent with training and eating that I get myself lean and in good shape then go from there. I have used EPI and superdrol in the past tho


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> sugar free jelly, just as gd as the normal one. Fact


 Interesting, so you could have some sugar free jelly and some protein ice cream and have yourself a guilt free peado party


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good losses so far lads @dbol Kid and @Tricky


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> Interesting, so you could have some sugar free jelly and some protein ice cream and have yourself a guilt free peado party


 @Disclosure doing the magic show


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Not sure iv quite got the hang of this weight loss, weighed myself this morning and iv dropped 2lbs since Sunday i suppose thats to be expected with the slips in diet over the last few days.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> I've never used gear and don't see the point until I can stay consistent with training and eating that I get myself lean and in good shape then go from there. I have used EPI and superdrol in the past tho


 That is deffo the right way of thinking mate


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I've never used gear and don't see the point until I can stay consistent with training and eating that I get myself lean and in good shape then go from there. I have used EPI and superdrol in the past tho


 EPI and superdrol is gear.........

both are active steroids and in fact superdrol is probably one of the strongest out there.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> EPI and superdrol is gear.........
> 
> both are active steroids and in fact superdrol is probably one of the strongest out there.


 By gear I mean illegal anabolic steroids. I know once ingested my body will convert the active ingredients which are steroids but I choose my words poorly and meant AAS. Superdrol was around 3-4 years ago I lasted 10 or 11 days and binned the tub made me tired and couldn't eat just general crap feeling. EPI I ran again 3 plus years ago and liked the strength increase and added motivation


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> By gear I mean illegal anabolic steroids. I know once ingested my body will convert the active ingredients which are steroids but I choose my words poorly and meant AAS. Superdrol was around 3-4 years ago I lasted 10 or 11 days and binned the tub made me tired and couldn't eat just general crap feeling. EPI I ran again 3 plus years ago and liked the strength increase and added motivation


 Superdrol is gear, isn't converted to a steroid in the body it's not a pro hormone. It was "legal" when it came out because the law covering the chemical didn't exist, same as reccie drugs like mephedrone. Epistane I'm not sure about I think that it is an actual prohormone that is converted to DMT in the body.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Superdrol is gear, isn't converted to a steroid in the body it's not a pro hormone. It was "legal" when it came out because the law covering the chemical didn't exist, same as reccie drugs like mephedrone. Epistane I'm not sure about I think that it is an actual prohormone that is converted to DMT in the body.


 Ok I don't want to derail this thread into what is and what isn't. Whilst in the police force I used pro hormones as I could not use anabolic steroids which are illegal to buy. I'm not against them at all and plan to run from my research test/deca once I get myself lean enough and being consistent with training and eating that I know it won't be a waste


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> By gear I mean illegal anabolic steroids. I know once ingested my body will convert the active ingredients which are steroids but I choose my words poorly and meant AAS. Superdrol was around 3-4 years ago I lasted 10 or 11 days and binned the tub made me tired and couldn't eat just general crap feeling. EPI I ran again 3 plus years ago and liked the strength increase and added motivation


 I'm being a little pedantic, sorry  I knew what you meant.

So would you run epi again?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I'm being a little pedantic, sorry  I knew what you meant.
> 
> So would you run epi again?


 I'm thinking it would be benifical for the last 6 weeks of this journey for extra strength and motivation if nothing else. I'm also considering pharma clen 60mcg per day for the last 6 weeks

i realise I'm going to need something for the extra push as it's hard to compete against those on dnp and tren


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Ok I don't want to derail this thread into what is and what isn't. Whilst in the police force I used pro hormones as I could not use anabolic steroids which are illegal to buy. I'm not against them at all and plan to run from my research test/deca once I get myself lean enough and being consistent with training and eating that I know it won't be a waste


 Not derailing the thread man just saying superdrol ain't a pro hormone.

and you're dirty fake natty filt.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I'm thinking it would be benifical for the last 6 weeks of this journey for extra strength and motivation if nothing else. I'm also considering pharma clen 60mcg per day for the last 6 weeks
> 
> i realise I'm going to need something for the extra push as it's hard to compete against those on dnp and tren


 Epi is meant to be great as a tissue saver in a harsh caloric deficit. Also you have the advantage of having not run anything for a LONG time.

This means it will be all the more effective. You could run epi with a further defecit of 200-300 additionally for the last stretch, you may be surprised with the results.

Could even stack it with something like ostarine for a bit of extra "kick" if you aren't big into the idea of full blows AAS yet.

You should really use a test base though if at all possible.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Eli is meant to be great as a tissue saver in a harsh caloric deficit. Also you have the advantage of having not run anything for a LONG time.
> 
> This means it will be all the more effective. You could run epi with a further defecit of 200-300 additionally for the last stretch, you may be surprised with the results.
> 
> Could even stack it with something like ostarine for a bit of extra "kick" if you aren't big into the idea of full blows AAS yet.


 Don't fancy stacking anything just yet for money reasons and being in a kcal deficit. My problem is consistency. I've never been constitant for longer than 8 weeks max so I'm using this challenge to hopfully make noticeable progress and for them to become a lifestyle change that I eat and train regularly and make progress. Only when that happens and I'm happy that I'm doing my but I'll look to add test and deca into the mix and try pack on some mass


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Not derailing the thread man just saying superdrol ain't a pro hormone.
> 
> and you're dirty fake natty filt.


 Ha no worries bro it's all good! I'd still out bench you buddy :whistling:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Don't fancy stacking anything just yet for money reasons and being in a kcal deficit. My problem is consistency. I've never been constitant for longer than 8 weeks max so I'm using this challenge to hopfully make noticeable progress and for them to become a lifestyle change that I eat and train regularly and make progress. Only when that happens and I'm happy that I'm doing my but I'll look to add test and deca into the mix and try pack on some mass


 Yes you should absolutely correct diet and consistency before thinking about using AAS.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Shoulders/biceps *

went for volume light weight

db press 27.5kg 4x10

db side raise 8kg 4x10

db front raise 8kg 4x10

db shrugs 25kg 4x15

upright row 25kg 4x10

hammer curl 15kg 4x10

ez curl 4x10

rope curls 4x10

palms facing Chins 6,6,4,4

decided I'm having a beef black bean with boiled rice from ****** after a shower and shake


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Ha no worries bro it's all good! I'd still out bench you buddy :whistling:


 Lol thousands would


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Lol thousands would


 Lol i was just fishing! I would rather look good and bench 70 than look like I do and bench 140 lol

hopefully in 11 weeks I'll have a solid lean foundation to build on atleast


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Lol i was just fishing! I would rather look good and bench 70 than look like I do and bench 140 lol
> 
> hopefully in 11 weeks I'll have a solid lean foundation to build on atleast


 yet to see 140 x


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Glad to see you gals getting along x


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> yet to see 140 x


 yet to see 70


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Lol i was just fishing! I would rather look good and bench 70 than look like I do and bench 140 lol
> 
> hopefully in 11 weeks I'll have a solid lean foundation to build on atleast


 12 weeks is plenty to strip down mate you'll be pleased with the results I reckon.

lol I'm only using 82.5kg for my work sets of 8 ATM my bench is awful. I can row more than I can bench lol.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Tricky said:


> Lol i was just fishing! I would rather look good and bench 70 than look like I do and bench 140 lol


 Should start right time 2:38


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I hope everyone's had a productive first week. I've managed my 3 upper body weight sessions and food has been pretty good.

*217.6lbs mon 22 may*

*1st week loss 6.4lbs *

chest/triceps this evening! I've also been putting some serious thought into using clen the last 6 weeks for that added push at 40-60mcg per day for the final 6 weeks.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tricky said:


> I hope everyone's had a productive first week. I've managed my 3 upper body weight sessions and food has been pretty good.
> 
> *217.6lbs mon 22 may*
> 
> ...


 Good loss there mate well done.

Back day for me today when I get up.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Flipper said:


> Good loss there mate well done.
> 
> Back day for me today when I get up.


 Thanks mate! Have you reduced kcals much? I'm going by guess work to be fair just eating less and cutting out sugar and crap. I know in 4-6 weeks I'll probably have to start to cut kcals but for now I'll just eat clean and little to get the inital weight off. Hopfully check in at 215lbs next Monday


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tricky said:


> Thanks mate! Have you reduced kcals much? I'm going by guess work to be fair just eating less and cutting out sugar and crap. I know in 4-6 weeks I'll probably have to start to cut kcals but for now I'll just eat clean and little to get the inital weight off. Hopfully check in at 215lbs next Monday


 I'm around 1000 calories under maintenance mate so sat around 2800 to 3000 ish cals. So will see what that gives. Will reduce again in a few weeks.

Sounds like you're on the right track with it mate. How many cals do you think you will end up at?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Flipper said:


> I'm around 1000 calories under maintenance mate so sat around 2800 to 3000 ish cals. So will see what that gives. Will reduce again in a few weeks.
> 
> Sounds like you're on the right track with it mate. How many cals do you think you will end up at?


 I reckon anywhere between 2000-2300 I need to count it up to make sure as I'm sure some days it's around 2500 when I've had an extra few carbs with my evening meal, additional apple and an extra protein yoghurt if I'm hungry


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

The wheels are in motion and progress is happening daily

diet was on point yest around 2300 kcals quite high on protein close to 250g

chest and triceps, Light weight low rest periods in and out 40mins

incline db 35kg 3x10

decline bench 80kg 3x10

seated press 1 plate 3x10

high cables 3x10

dips 3x12

rope push downs 3x12

single arm cable pull downs 3x12


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Day 10 weight this morning *214.6lbs so overall loss 10.4lbs thus far *

diet has been good still not counting kcals and I'm down 10lbs in 10 days. I know weight will slow right down now but it's good to get the inital off and focus on being in fat burning mode this next 10.5 weeks.

Back and biceps yesterday was a good intense session again keeping weight light to get a sweat on

shoulders and traps before lunch


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Shoulders done. Strength seems to have taken a slight dip as I was struggling on the 40kg db press so dropped it back to 35kg and felt good.

Mixing it up today post workout I'm having now Is

2 white toast

half tin of beans

2 whole eggs

6 egg whites

half pint of milk

feeling good ladies and gents! Starting clen at 40mcg in 4 weeks


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Friday 214.4lbs *

overall loss 10.6lbs

feeling motivated and looking forward to the next 10 weeks, I know in a week or two it will get harder and weight will stall but I plan to implement carb cycling and a stricter approach to counting carbs to combat the stall when it happens

Arms later today and a low carb day food wise

250g Greek yoghurt

1kg lean turkey mince, peppers, chillies, garlic, celary and carrots

40g whey and 400ml almond milk


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

@Tricky dear, I know they said you can log here, but maybe consider starting your own one on the members log section?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@Lissuw dear let me refer you to the previous competiton several members logged daily in that thread

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/296142-uk-m-2017-12-week-transformation-challenge/?do=embed

seems this one is pretty quiet. Hopefully we haven't lost too many by week 2


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@Sphinkter

@Flipper

@superdrol

@Plate

@CG88

@craigyyboi

@JAtkinson

@dbol Kid

you boys still plugging away or have the wheels came off already :whistling:

all quite in here compared to last journal! Maybe the kcals are that low you've no energy to type and it's me who needs to up my game. Either way it's game on boys and girls I've got this


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> @Sphinkter
> 
> @Flipper
> 
> ...


 I'm still here and doing Ok, apart from yesterday at radio 1 big weekend lol, no alcohol but the food choice ain't the best :whistling:

I was 11lb down on Thursday morning so pleased with how it's going so far.

Sounds like your doing well too mate :thumb


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> @Sphinkter
> 
> @Flipper
> 
> ...


 Real G's move in silence like lasagna :lol:

Just ticking over here ATM, will be getting into it properly this week. Just been finishing up the football season and getting rid of knocks and blisters before getting into it properly, lol

Been eating more but weight stayed the same, pic is essentially my starting point as it's this week

View attachment IMG_0359.JPG


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> Real G's move in silence like lasagna :lol:
> 
> Just ticking over here ATM, will be getting into it properly this week. Just been finishing up the football season and getting rid of knocks and blisters before getting into it properly, lol
> 
> ...


 Are u breathing in fella ?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@dbol Kid 11lb impressive! I've been hoovering at 10-10.5lbs past 4 days now. Just wish I could do cardio but I can't with my injury. So I'm going to start clen to compensate I think

@CG88 nice one mate! Good starting point if I could get anywhere near that lean at the end I would be happy!

Chest and triceps for me later and again I'll eat as best as I can but I'm taking my son to see peppa pig in the cinema at noon so I'll have a small snack or two


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Are u breathing in fella ?


 Potentially :lol:


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> @Sphinkter
> 
> @Flipper
> 
> ...


 Havent really started to be honest :whistling:

Was away last weekend and have been out for meals/drinks Thursday night, Friday and I'm off out this afternoon.

Kcals had been lowered a little to ease my way back into cutting but I think the last few days has cancelled all that.

Will be starting in earnest from tomorrow, but moving house next week so who knows how training and diet goes...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> yet to see 70


 Yet to see his Mrs. in the nude.

@Tricky, got pics?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> Potentially :lol:


 Banned!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Banned!


 Wouldn't be first forum I've been banned from :lol:


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tricky said:


> @Sphinkter
> 
> @Flipper
> 
> ...


 I'm ticking away still mate. Had a decent couple weeks diet wise. Not much training last week with hospital and work taking up most of my time.

Back on track training wise this week though so will probably log a few more workouts and maybe some of the day's food.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> @Sphinkter
> 
> @Flipper
> 
> ...


 Going strong mate. Being able to focus on training and eating now that I'm finished uni, well and truly got the bug back.

Weight has stayed about the same, which was lower than I thought at 12st 2lbs, but I've taken about 1/4 - 1/2 an inch off my waist and my clothes feel a bit looser.

on about 3000kcals, so far that has included a large glass of red wine a day but that's coming out this week and I'll make up those kcals with carbs.

Gona try and just maintain weight while getting strength back and hopefully getting waist back below 32" before a full on cut for the final leg.

I'm gona give Lyle McDonald's UD2 a go for that and seen if it does what it says on the tin.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> Yet to see his Mrs. in the nude.
> 
> @Tricky, got pics?


 Pics of ??


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Pics of ??


 Anything you want sweetie.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> Anything you want sweetie.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I had a roast dinner today..shouldn't have ...bloated


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> I had a roast dinner today..shouldn't have ...bloated


 I know the feeling I had snacks at the cinema today when I took my son to see peppa pig! It was god awful and I was never as glad when my boy said come on I'm going home and left before it was over. For some reason old habits die hard and I couldn't go to the cinema without my snickers duo, Haribo and Ben and jerrys ice cream even though I was going for a kids show

no feeling good about tomorrow's week two weigh in


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Weigh in this morning and I'm up 2lbs back over the 19st mark again.

I think it's safe to say I'm s**t at trying to cut.

From the start I think in total iv dropped 5lbs and gained 2lbs.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Wouldn't be first forum I've been banned from :lol:


 www.sizequeenaddicts.net ??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I had a roast dinner today..shouldn't have ...bloated


 nothing wrong with a roast dinner, sounds like you just had too much


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

213.8lbs This morning so im down 11.2lbs so far. I expected it to steady out around 1.5Lbs loss per week from now on so im on target for a total loss of 25lbs over the 12 week duration


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> I know the feeling I had snacks at the cinema today when I took my son to see peppa pig! It was god awful and I was never as glad when my boy said come on I'm going home and left before it was over. For some reason old habits die hard and I couldn't go to the cinema without my snickers duo, Haribo and Ben and jerrys ice cream even though I was going for a kids show
> 
> no feeling good about tomorrow's week two weigh in


 Lol..gluttony! Well bonus points for sitting through peppa pig...I've avoided that like the plage as cruel as it may be I've been saying the cinema that shows peppa pig is broken so we have to watch something else....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> nothing wrong with a roast dinner, sounds like you just had too much


 I don't normally eat roast spuds or Yorkshire pudding ...u know when your starving and stuff ya face I think it was that. Roast dinner not great of your dieting apart from meat and veg ...gravy looked like it would have me shitting through the eye of a needle so I passed on that..phewwww.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I don't normally eat roast spuds or Yorkshire pudding ...u know when your starving and stuff ya face I think it was that. Roast dinner not great of your dieting apart from meat and veg ...gravy looked like it would have me shitting through the eye of a needle so I passed on that..phewwww.


 you had roast beef with no gravy? you serious


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..gluttony! Well bonus points for sitting through peppa pig...I've avoided that like the plage as cruel as it may be I've been saying the cinema that shows peppa pig is broken so we have to watch something else....


 that is cruel

its only on for an hour, go see it. Don't listen to @Tricky he was probably dressed up like George sitting in the front row.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> that is cruel
> 
> its only on for an hour, go see it. Don't listen to @Tricky he was probably dressed up like George sitting in the front row.


 Lol...no it's not...what they don't know dosnt harm...Also I feel sick with some films the lighting or whatever it is...she watched ballerina and even that had me swaying.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...no it's not...what they don't know dosnt harm...Also I feel sick with some films the lighting or whatever it is...she watched ballerina and even that had me swaying.


 so they kids rides at funfairs are always closed to then

true what they dont know.... but when they do know and you try it


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tricky said:


> @Sphinkter
> 
> @Flipper
> 
> ...


 Getting leaner pal shoulders starting too show some shape, been away for the weekend but still on it boys


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> you had roast beef with no gravy? you serious


 f**k me no gravy..gone down in my estimations completely lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Plate said:


> f**k me no gravy..gone down in my estimations completely lol


 dry as fcuk


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> www.sizequeenaddicts.net ??


 Guilty


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> dry as fcuk


 I'm from Yorkshire so it's a must, I even put gravy on pizza lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

212.8lbs *total loss 12.2lbs *

weighing in daily is really helping with my motivation so far as im seeing a loss most days and I'm still not counting kcals, doing cardio or using any aids.

Looking forward weirldy to counting kcals to see more linear progress when weight loss slows and introducing EPI to help with strength and clen for the additional help.

Im aiming for an overall loss of 35lbs this cut. Nearly 15 down


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Today's back workout:

30.05.17

T bar rows

60kg x 14

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

Lat pulls superset with iso lateral row wide grip

Plate 8 x 18 then 40kg per side x 12

Plate 9 x 12 then 40kg per side x 11

Plate 9 x 10 then 40kg per side x 10

Lat pulls shoulder width superset with v bar pulls

Plate 8 x 12 reps then plate 12 x 3 reps (too heavy) then plate 10 x 3 reps

Plate 8 x 9 reps then plate 9 x 7 reps

Shrugs

95kg of machine + 40kg x 24 reps

95kg of machine + 80kg x 15 reps

95kg of machine + 80kg x 15 reps

only a a short session today but went pretty well. Ran out of time in the end though.

Chest and shoulders I think tomorrow.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Shoulders done

strength took a slight dip as I was starting to struggle last reps when doing 4x6 @ 40kg dumbbell press but in all solid shoulder session. Great pump. Back and biceps on Thursday!


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Workouts going nicely but fat loss stalling a bit... shoulders rounding nicely as well. Abs are there somewhere I promise


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Feeling a lot smaller now but definitely getting leaner adding Winstrol this week to try and dry out a bit these last few weeks.


----------



## craigyyboi (Apr 1, 2016)

Still on it. Slowly but surely chipping away. Looking forward to the end results haha


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Changing to a new gym and managed to mistime cancelling my old membership. Left me with 6 days without gym I was on a pretty consistent streak as well.

Think I'll be joining the weight loss crew sometime next week which is a bit annoying as my appetite seems to be back in full force after struggling on this bulk the last few weeks.

View attachment pump.PNG


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Been well off track last few days, been camping with the kids and the biscuits and goodies got the better of me.

Need to sort that out coz we're planning on going away quite often :whistling:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

J a y said:


> Feeling a lot smaller now but definitely getting leaner adding Winstrol this week to try and dry out a bit these last few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 142466
> 
> ...


 Last few weeks Is there not 9 or somthing left lol

how much have you lost?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Started a variation of Keto on Monday - down a further 3lbs since then, sitting at 169. Not really putting a time frame on how long i'll do it, but i suspect 4-6 weeks, then gradually add carbs back in. Refeed days along the way, i know often are suggested every week, but going to play by ear and have a refeed as and when my body needs it

With this 12 week challenge looking to get most of the hard work out of the way with early doors, then bump up to maintenance for a bit and tick over til the end, rather than coast at a slow pace for 12 weeks [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=477f98f254133403a10b5f264f7731fe254876e252cedcae50203650ebd5e6dc[/IMG]


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Gym session done for today. Cardio this afternoon I think.

Todays session as follows:

31.05.17 chest and shoulders

Incline chest smith

40kg warm up x 20

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

100kg x 8

Smith shoulder press seated (30 seconds rest)

40kg x 18, 18, 15, 14, 14

DB fly (flat)

19kg DBs x 14

22kg DBs x 10, 9, 8

Cable side laterals

10kg x 18 each side

15kg x 12 each side, 10 each side

10kg x 14 each side

Pec deck

Plate 10 x 15

Plate 12 x 11, 8

DB side lateral superset with front DB raises

12kg x 17 then 15.5kg x 8

14kg x 12 then 15.5kg x 7

14kg x 10 then 14kg x 8

12kg x to fail 16

Shoulder press weights extremely low due to right shoulder issue. Slowly added the pressing back in nice and light. Slow and steady on that.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> Workouts going nicely but fat loss stalling a bit... shoulders rounding nicely as well. Abs are there somewhere I promise
> 
> View attachment 142458
> 
> ...


 single bed? you live in a nunnery


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Last few weeks Is there not 9 or somthing left lol
> 
> how much have you lost?


 I've lost 14 pounds so far my metabolism is ridiculous, I'm only dieting Until July 18th for holiday so will be finished before the actual date the comp runs till.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> single bed? you live in a nunnery


 It's a double bed with a single girl


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

J a y said:


> I've lost 14 pounds so far my metabolism is ridiculous, I'm only dieting Until July 18th for holiday so will be finished before the actual date the comp runs till.


 Nice one

good loss!

On a side note whats the gen with ID disks lol are you on R0?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> It's a double bed with a single girl


 don't believe it's a double, pic of u lying on it to confirm


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> don't believe it's a double, pic of u lying on it to confirm


 I feel like we're totally on topic


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Nice one
> 
> good loss!
> 
> On a side note whats the gen with ID disks lol are you on R0?


 Cheers mate feel a lot smaller but people been saying I look better for it, glad ur doing good too mate looks like you've been working hard.

Not sure what u mean on the side note mate can u elaborate for me, not sure if I'm being a bit slow haha


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> you had roast beef with no gravy? you serious


 Asking the real questions


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Squatting tonight and my dodgy knee has decided it's not playing ball its only taken an hour for it to swell like this.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Asking the real questions


 always

ask what the people are thinking?

e.g @HDU is your sister carrying your baby?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

J a y said:


> Cheers mate feel a lot smaller but people been saying I look better for it, glad ur doing good too mate looks like you've been working hard.
> 
> Not sure what u mean on the side note mate can u elaborate for me, not sure if I'm being a bit slow haha


 Visually I can't notice the 11lb loss yet so I've another 15 or more to go before starting to take shape

my bad I thought you were wearing ID disks and your pictures look like an army camp gym and hangers my lingo was squaddie talk and R0 was a state of readiness I used to be on so it meant bags all packed rifle in the armoury and always within 2 hours of the camp incase we got stood up


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Visually I can't notice the 11lb loss yet so I've another 15 or more to go before starting to take shape
> 
> my bad I thought you were wearing ID disks and your pictures look like an army camp gym and hangers my lingo was squaddie talk and R0 was a state of readiness I used to be on so it meant bags all packed rifle in the armoury and always within 2 hours of the camp incase we got stood up


 Ahh I see, I feel flat tbf but some days are better then others.

My tag was a present for my 19th off my mrs with a little engraving on. Although it's misleading as being in the army or what have u its just sentimental to me


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

@Ares count strong supps in for the same prize bundle as the last comp.

Apologies all round for being late to the party, i've explained why in the other SUC thread.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*211.0lbs total loss 14lbs*

first mile stone hit this morning I'm down 1 stone from the start of this thread. The down side Is I don't notice it so that shows how much more I've to go!

If I could get another 20lbs off I'll be chuffed!

Back and triceps soon!

Today's food looks like

60g whey 80g oats

500g chicken, peppers,onions, baby corn,garlic, chilliest, mushrooms, mange tout and 125g rice

1 whole wheat wrap and tin of tuna

20g protein quark cheese


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> *211.0lbs total loss 14lbs*
> 
> first mile stone hit this morning I'm down 1 stone from the start of this thread. The down side Is I don't notice it so that shows how much more I've to go!
> 
> ...


 Your doing well mate keep it up, I'm sure you'll see the changes very soon


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> 12 weeks is plenty to strip down mate you'll be pleased with the results I reckon.
> 
> lol I'm only using 82.5kg for my work sets of 8 ATM my bench is awful. I can row more than I can bench lol.


 If you couldn't row more than you could bench then there'd be something very wrong! Size of back muscles vs pecs says this


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

superdrol said:


> If you couldn't row more than you could bench then there'd be something very wrong! Size of back muscles vs pecs says this


 Most people bench more than they row imo.

Bench is shoulders, tris and pecs as well.

i think the best to shoot for is to have similar strength in both exercises for balance.



Tricky said:


> *211.0lbs total loss 14lbs*
> 
> first mile stone hit this morning I'm down 1 stone from the start of this thread. The down side Is I don't notice it so that shows how much more I've to go!
> 
> ...


 You're losing weight fairly rapidly how's your strength holding up? I know mine dropped off like f**k cutting naturally and my kcals didn't get as low as yours at all really.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Most people bench more than they row imo.
> 
> Bench is shoulders, tris and pecs as well.
> 
> ...


 I fully expect the first 7-10lbs were water and crap basically but now my strength is down a bit. I was feeling the db shoulder press 40kg tight on Tuesday when normally 40kg is wee buns 45kg is the struggle. My plan for the remainder though is to drop weight back on all working sets and focus on 12 reps and getting a good squeeze of the muscle


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Most people bench more than they row imo.
> 
> Bench is shoulders, tris and pecs as well.
> 
> ...


 Doesn't mean it's correct for anatomy though, it came up lately and was discussed at length, rows should always be stronger than bench, bench is back, biceps, shoulders by the same token

basic jist was rows should be slightly stronger to prevent muscle imbalances


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I fully expect the first 7-10lbs were water and crap basically but now my strength is down a bit. I was feeling the db shoulder press 40kg tight on Tuesday when normally 40kg is wee buns 45kg is the struggle. My plan for the remainder though is to drop weight back on all working sets and focus on 12 reps and getting a good squeeze of the muscle


 never seen those 45s go up

good going on weight loss, fcuk doing that natty


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> never seen those 45s go up
> 
> good going on weight loss, fcuk doing that natty


 Doubt you would have in my gym over in east Belfast

I expect it to steady itself out around 1.5lb per week 2lb max. I'll be disappointed if it slows to 1lb but I'm limited because I can't do cardio!

Ill show you me chest pressing 60's and shoulder pressing 50's by Christmas old sport once I've the kcals by in me and I embark on my first cycle once I get down to single digit BF by early sept hopfully


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Doubt you would have in my gym over in east Belfast
> 
> I expect it to steady itself out around 1.5lb per week 2lb max. I'll be disappointed if it slows to 1lb but I'm limited because I can't do cardio!
> 
> Ill show you me chest pressing 60's and shoulder pressing 50's by Christmas old sport once I've the kcals by in me and I embark on my first cycle once I get down to single digit BF by early sept hopfully


 good mate, make sure the 130s are on the incline


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> good mate, make sure the 130s are on the incline


 You going all American on me S A? Incline is the easiest position to shift big weight


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> You going all American on me S A? Incline is the easiest position to shift big weight


 cool


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> cool


 Story


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Story


 bro


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Starting to fill out a wee bit again.

few more weeks at/just over maintenance and then I'll reduce cals to try and finish thing in semi lean condition. Hopefully by then it'll warrant getting back on 500mg test if now I'll keep plodding away on 250mg.

Gym is going well, lifts are slowly creeping back up.

View attachment IMG_2324.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Starting to fill out a wee bit again.
> 
> few more weeks at/just over maintenance and then I'll reduce cals to try and finish thing in semi lean condition. Hopefully by then it'll warrant getting back on 500mg test if now I'll keep plodding away on 250mg.
> 
> ...


 What's your current height weight and approx bf?

Scales for me where yo 1.2lbs today on yesterday but I know it's just water and I shouldn't expect a loss each time I stand on them! Think I should cut down to weighing myself once or twice a week to avoid the mind games lol and just focus on eating clean and training hard


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> What's your current height weight and approx bf?
> 
> Scales for me where yo 1.2lbs today on yesterday but I know it's just water and I shouldn't expect a loss each time I stand on them! Think I should cut down to weighing myself once or twice a week to avoid the mind games lol and just focus on eating clean and training hard


 Weight yesterday was 172lbs, bf % duno your guess is as good as mine, I go from looking mid to low teens to mid to high teens depending on what time of day and what I've eaten.

tbh you're probably better weighing every day and taking the average over the week.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Weight yesterday was 172lbs, bf % duno your guess is as good as mine, I go from looking mid to low teens to mid to high teens depending on what time of day and what I've eaten.
> 
> tbh you're probably better weighing every day and taking the average over the week.


 What height are you? I haven't a clue about body fat estimation but where your sitting at currently is what I'm aiming to achieving before adding test and a 300kcal per day surplus and to be honest I cannot wait to do that in 8-12 weeks time whatever it takes to get me lean enough


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> What height are you? I haven't a clue about body fat estimation but where your sitting at currently is what I'm aiming to achieving before adding test and a 300kcal per day surplus and to be honest I cannot wait to do that in 8-12 weeks time whatever it takes to get me lean enough


 5'9" mate. I found when I cut for 12 weeks lasts years it was the last 6 where I started seeing more weekly changes but also started losing strength. I did take the bulk too far though. In future I'd say where I am now is about as fat as I'd want to get so I need to get the bf down and keep it there for a bit before I start gaining again.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> 5'9" mate. I found when I cut for 12 weeks lasts years it was the last 6 where I started seeing more weekly changes but also started losing strength. I did take the bulk too far though. In future I'd say where I am now is about as fat as I'd want to get so I need to get the bf down and keep it there for a bit before I start gaining again.


 My plan Is to get lean then slowly bulk in a small surplus 300kcals - 500kcals per day and not to go over 15%bf again. When I get to 15ish I'll mini cut each time


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> My plan Is to get lean then slowly bulk in a small surplus 300kcals - 500kcals per day and not to go over 15%bf again. When I get to 15ish I'll mini cut each time


 Aye that's pretty much what I'm doing, with 500mg test until bloods say no no. Should be sound though it had little to no effects on bloods so far.

i keep meaning to get a log going but I hate using my phone, always end up making loads of typos, n I can't find the charger for my laptop.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Aye that's pretty much what I'm doing, with 500mg test until bloods say no no. Should be sound though it had little to no effects on bloods so far.
> 
> i keep meaning to get a log going but I hate using my phone, always end up making loads of typos, n I can't find the charger for my laptop.


 I'm going to start on 300mg test and run that dose long term when I need a mini cut I'll use clen and t3 but always just test. Want to gain with as little drugs as possible and I'm not after mass just to be athelitic build year round.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I'm going to start on 300mg test and run that dose long term when I need a mini cut I'll use clen and t3 but always just test. Want to gain with as little drugs as possible and I'm not after mass just to be athelitic build year round.


 Sounds good.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*210.2lbs total loss 14.8lbs*

had fry up for breakfast then worked it off by getting a good sweat on gutting and hoovering both cars inside and a good clean followed by cutting the front and back grass.

I'm just having 60g whey 400ml almond milk now then going to hit chest and triceps. Tomorrow will be back and biceps.

Tonight for tea will be steak and veg as I'm saving a few kcals to enjoy Ben and jerrys whilst watching the champ league final with a litter of Pepsi max cherry and ice

Monday morning weigh in I'm aiming for 210lbs taking my loss to 15lbs since the start


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Starting to fill out a wee bit again.
> 
> few more weeks at/just over maintenance and then I'll reduce cals to try and finish thing in semi lean condition. Hopefully by then it'll warrant getting back on 500mg test if now I'll keep plodding away on 250mg.
> 
> ...


 Is that the Finnish coat of arms in your pants or you just happy to see me?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Is that the Finnish coat of arms in your pants or you just happy to see me?


 I think you'll find it's the lion rampant from the Scottish coat of arms :smoke:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

New low weigh this morning, total loss so far 3,2kg or 7lbs


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> I think you'll find it's the lion rampant from the Scottish coat of arms :smoke:


 My glass is half empty now


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> My glass is half empty now


 It's actually the coat of arms from the league of ukm white knights for which I am flag bearer/ drum boy.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> It's actually the coat of arms from the league of ukm white knights for which I am flag bearer/ drum boy.



View attachment princess.PNG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> View attachment 142608



View attachment IMG_2366.GIF


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sat down last night to 1 litre of sugar free jelly with blueberries and strawberries. As much as I wanted Ben and jerrys I knew i didn't need to consume that excess 1200kcals so opted against it.

Tomorrow marks 4 weeks so a third of the way there I'm hoovering around 14lbs off and now I need to knuckle down the next 8 weeks to make noticeable changes

back session done today

shoulders tomorrow


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tricky said:


> Sat down last night to 1 litre of sugar free jelly with blueberries and strawberries. As much as I wanted Ben and jerrys I knew i didn't need to consume that excess 1200kcals so opted against it.
> 
> Tomorrow marks 4 weeks so a third of the way there I'm hoovering around 14lbs off and now I need to knuckle down the next 8 weeks to make noticeable changes
> 
> ...


 Your doing well mate


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Stephen9069 said:


> Your doing well mate


 Thanks mate it's just visually I can't notice anything however I've went down one belt loop on my belt I wear to work so I must be down an inch or something of the waist.

Ive ordered clen and plan to start on Monday

i know I'm going to have to cut kcals soon and be abbot note structured as this far I've just been going off eating no crap expect one take out a week as a family and maybe one chocbar and can of red Bull as a treat.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Morning everyone.

Fasted cardio just finished. A steady 22 1/2 minutes on level 5 on the bike. Legs tight as hell now lol. They will free off in 5 minutes I'm sure.

Breakfast now. About to make my usual of 6 scrambled eggs and 1 wholemeal toast.

Gym today and I cant decide weather to do back or chest and shoulders.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Flipper said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Fasted cardio just finished. A steady 22 1/2 minutes on level 5 on the bike. Legs tight as hell now lol. They will free off in 5 minutes I'm sure.
> 
> ...


 Chest and shoulders in the same session?


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tricky said:


> Chest and shoulders in the same session?


 Yes mate. I try hit everything twice a week. So it will be 3 different exercises of chest and 3 of shoulders per session.

Ive found this to work better for me than the bro split I used to do.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Morning all

today marks 1/3 of the way there I hope your all still at it and feeling good for the next 8 weeks

*weight this morning 211.6lbs total loss 13.4lbs so pretty much a stone down as I've seen the scales Hoover around 210-211 past few days *

I'm expecting my triumph labs clen to be delivered today so I'll run it for the remaining 8 weeks firstly at 20mcg then 40mcg over the first weeks with 60mcg per day the last 7 weeks

I've also decided to run a low to zero carb day 2 days a week with one high day. Days I'm off work diet will look like

2whole egg 6 whites omelette with peppers onions and cheese

200g chicken salad with avacodo

200g chicken salad again

250g chicken/fish/steak with large portions of stir fry veg chilliest and garlic

20g quark cheese

shoulder session today! Hope the clen arrives soon more to just help me in knowing I've something running along in the background helping with the weight loss


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Decided to hit chest and shoulders in the end.

5.06.17

Chest and shoulders

Incline hammer chest press

40kg x 20

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

100kg x 8

Face pulls

50kg x 18

60kg x 14

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

Incline DB fly

22kg x 12

27kg x 10

31kg x 10

31kg x 8

Side lateral raises (cables)

10kg x 15 each side

15kg x 12 each side

15kg x 10 each side

10kg x 12 each side

Hammer strength flat chest press

60kg x 15

80kg x 13

100kg x 6

Smith machine shoulder press

40kg x 15 for 4 sets. 30 seconds rest

Side lateral raise DB 16lb x 33 to fail.

Good session, felt quite strong which was nice.


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Regrettably im going to be the first to drop out of this.

Havent trained in 2 weeks and diet has gone to s**t with moving house and dont see it sorting itself out soon.

Good luck to everyone, will keep following this thread.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

20 minutes fasted cardio this morning then just hit a back session.

Back 6.6.17

Hammer strength iso lateral row

120kg x 15

160kg x 12

170kg x 10

160kg x 10

Barbell bent over row

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

110kg x 6

Rack pull

140kg x 8

140kg x 7

140kg x 6

Lat pull down (closest to smith m/c) wide grip

Plate 10 x 20

Plate 14 x 12

Plate 15 x 9

Shrugs

95kg of machine x 30

95kg + 40kg x 25

95kg + 60kg x 18

95kg + 60kg x 14

Decent enough session quite happy with that.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Day 2 on clen

40mcg first thing today

weight this morning 208.8lbs *total loss 16.2lbs*

increase clen to 60mcg tomorrow and run for the duration

my goal is 185 lbs so a total overall loss of 40lbs! Maybe I'm setting the bar too high but that's what I'm going for just 16lbs down 24lbs to go lol feeling optimistic


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*208lbs *

60mcg clen pre workout this morning feeling no sides but I'm going to keep it at 60mcg and just let it do it's thing in the background

trained arms this morning 4 sets for biceps and 4 sets for triceps

food today

2eggs + 4whites one whole meal toast

50g whey pwo

300g white fish and brocolli

500g frying steak and stir fry veg

20g protein arla yoghurt thing

no idea of kcals as I'm not counting but I know it's low carbs and good clean food


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tricky said:


> *208lbs *
> 
> 60mcg clen pre workout this morning feeling no sides but I'm going to keep it at 60mcg and just let it do it's thing in the background
> 
> ...


 Good job on the loss mate. Weight coming off nicely there.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Flipper said:


> Good job on the loss mate. Weight coming off nicely there.


 Thanks mate pretty happy I'm down 17lbs and haven't tried too hard ie I'm not counting kcals, doing cardio and I'm still eating takeout with family at the weekends. I've a long way to go to reach my finial goal but I'm feeling optimistic and I haven't threw the kitchen sink at it per say so I've still room to count kcals use carb cycling add sib and eph when I'm 6 weeks from the end so the next two week are steady away


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tricky said:


> Thanks mate pretty happy I'm down 17lbs and haven't tried too hard ie I'm not counting kcals, doing cardio and I'm still eating takeout with family at the weekends. I've a long way to go to reach my finial goal but I'm feeling optimistic and I haven't threw the kitchen sink at it per say so I've still room to count kcals use carb cycling add sib and eph when I'm 6 weeks from the end so the next two week are steady away


 Good approach is that mate. Leaving plenty of room to manoeuvre is the best way.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Decided on 80mcg clen daily not surely this dose is maybe a bit high to run constantly for 8 weeks or not.

Weight 208.2lbs

just had a good shoulder session and diet today will be

2 toast, 6whites and 2 whole eggs

600g chicken breast with 1kg sweet spud

450g skyr yougurt.

Quick selfie post workout I can see some definition coming through after losing these 17lbs but I've another 20lbs to come off my gut so a long road ahead

View attachment IMG_0194.PNG


@arcticfox

@DLTBB

@Sphinkter

@Flipper

Tagged a few who I've read used clen just to see if 80mcg for 8 weeks is too much and should I have a break


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tricky said:


> Decided on 80mcg clen daily not surely this dose is maybe a bit high to run constantly for 8 weeks or not.
> 
> Weight 208.2lbs
> 
> ...


 Looking well buddy good work.

Tbh with clen I used to always do 2 weeks on 2 week off. I then switched to 2 days on then 2 off.

I would have thought that dose should be fine for the time length. Wouldn't go higher though personally.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Decided on 80mcg clen daily not surely this dose is maybe a bit high to run constantly for 8 weeks or not.
> 
> Weight 208.2lbs
> 
> ...


 Ever used clen myself mate but I'd start on 20mg and taper up if sides were sound.

Looking miles better already. dont lie though you cracked out shoulders before you took that :tongue:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Decided on 80mcg clen daily not surely this dose is maybe a bit high to run constantly for 8 weeks or not.
> 
> Weight 208.2lbs
> 
> ...


 Looking good brother. Nice frame work

My plan is to run 60mcg one week 80mcg 1 week and 100mcg 1 week then one week off. The 3rd week i add taurine to the mix


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Ever used clen myself mate but I'd start on 20mg and taper up if sides were sound.
> 
> Looking miles better already. dont lie though you cracked out shoulders before you took that :tongue:


 I didn't lie i said in the post I hit shoulders in the gym then took a wee selfie r update progress! It's game on boys 7 weeks left to dial in! Will start to count kcals soon i suppose


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@arcticfox cheers mate I'm def looking better than 5 weeks ago and feeling better but a long way to go! I think I'll keep at 80mcg this week and try 100mcg next week then maybe a week or two break and go again then!

My upper chest and arms are crap. Shoulders over power them! Just can't seem to add mass to upper chest plus the fact I'm high BF doesn't help as you can't see separation in my pecs

and I've just got girl arms with crap bicep genetics


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Tricky said:


> @arcticfox cheers mate I'm def looking better than 5 weeks ago and feeling better but a long way to go! I think I'll keep at 80mcg this week and try 100mcg next week then maybe a week or two break and go again then!
> 
> My upper chest and arms are crap. Shoulders over power them! Just can't seem to add mass to upper chest plus the fact I'm high BF doesn't help as you can't see separation in my pecs
> 
> and I've just got girl arms with crap bicep genetics


 Your not that bad man, Jezz give yourself a break brother.

How u finding 80mcg as i would never start at that myself as i feel it at 60mcg


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I didn't lie i said in the post I hit shoulders in the gym then took a wee selfie r update progress! It's game on boys 7 weeks left to dial in! Will start to count kcals soon i suppose


 Didnt even read the full post lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

arcticfox said:


> Your not that bad man, Jezz give yourself a break brother.
> 
> How u finding 80mcg as i would never start at that myself as i feel it at 60mcg


 I started at 20mcg Monday, 40mcg tue, 60mcg wed, 80mcg Thurs and going to keep running at that dose. I noticed I was sweating more than usual yesterday during work.

This competiton ends in august but I'm going to carry on cutting until 4th sept when I go on holidays then when I return I'm starting test and eating in a kcal supruls to add muscle. I


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Didnt even read the full post lol


 Just smashed our shoulders and thought it was clear to see I've made some progress so uploaded the pic.

Diet will I'll be an it relaxed today but I'll still get back and biceps in this evening


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I started at 20mcg Monday, 40mcg tue, 60mcg wed, 80mcg Thurs and going to keep running at that dose. I noticed I was sweating more than usual yesterday during work.
> 
> This competiton ends in august but I'm going to carry on cutting until 4th sept when I go on holidays then when I return I'm starting test and eating in a kcal supruls to add muscle. I


 aahhh just keep at it and be safe friend


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

arcticfox said:


> aahhh just keep at it and be safe friend


 You too bro just keep plugging away. I'm hoping to get to single digit body fat by sept the 4th if not 10/11 max. I've never been below 15 so it's a big challenge for me but one I'm up for and gave myself a realistic time frame


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

209lbs this morning so I'm up 1lb over the past few days but I know weight does fluctuate so I'll get my weekly reading on Monday morning and I'm hoping for 207lbs

took 80mcg clen this morning

diet today will be

2whole 4 whites scrambled eggs 1 toast

40g whey

250g chicken 2 wholewheat wraps

225g steak home cooked chips and veg

some Pepsi max and solero exotic lolly as a treat watching the footie

back and biceps this afternoon

rest day tomorrow and chest and triceps on Monday


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I think it's safe to say I'm out of this one the diet side of things never really got started, i think iv fluctuated up and down 5lbs it is definitely not my strong point.

I'm just going to keep trying to get stronger and eventually suck it up and add cardio in.

Me and my lass booked our wedding day today so if got till next August to sort myself out.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Stephen9069 said:


> I think it's safe to say I'm out of this one the diet side of things never really got started, i think iv fluctuated up and down 5lbs it is definitely not my strong point.
> 
> I'm just going to keep trying to get stronger and eventually suck it up and add cardio in.
> 
> Me and my lass booked our wedding day today so if got till next August to sort myself out.


 I got married 28th Feb 2 years ago. I started my cut 1st of Jan so left myself 8 weeks i managed to get from 16.4stone to 14stone dead the morning of my wedding. I found it so much easier to just diet hard and fast as I had an end goal so important as the wedding.

Back then a typical diet for me was

oats and whey

chicken and rice

chicken salad

fish and stemmed veg

whey shake

lol not the best looking back. I also ran 2 2 week dnp cycles which obviously helped a lot. Back then I had a desk job so sat with my fan on me drinking ice water and electrolytes trying not to think about carbs lol


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Tricky said:


> I got married 28th Feb 2 years ago. I started my cut 1st of Jan so left myself 8 weeks i managed to get from 16.4stone to 14stone dead the morning of my wedding.


 Did you plan ahead and buy a suit that was too small for you? I'm going to be the other way around. I'm 14 stone and hoping to be 16 stone by my wedding next June.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tricky said:


> I got married 28th Feb 2 years ago. I started my cut 1st of Jan so left myself 8 weeks i managed to get from 16.4stone to 14stone dead the morning of my wedding. I found it so much easier to just diet hard and fast as I had an end goal so important as the wedding.
> 
> Back then a typical diet for me was
> 
> ...


 lol i dont use anything and theres no way id use dnp id be the lucky one that cooks myself, my lass would revive me just to kill me for ruining the wedding.

I think im at that point that i just want to get my weight down to something that ill stay at i dont plan to cut or bulk in the future im not a bodybuilder my main focus has always been strength.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TommyP87 said:


> Did you plan ahead and buy a suit that was too small for you? I'm going to be the other way around. I'm 14 stone and hoping to be 16 stone by my wedding next June.


 I hired a suit so I just got measured by suit hire shop who a mate owns every 2 weeks then final one the Monday before the wedding and picked the suit up on the Friday


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*211.2lbs*

so I've put a few lbs on which is to be expected has it was my birthday and the wife bought a double choc cake which was ate with the help of my son and wife over the weekend and she got me a large dominions meat feast with Ben and jerrys desert. So it's safe to say I done 5000kcals more than I should have so I'm holding water this morning

chest and triceps later. Took 100mcg clen this morning and I'm shaking now typing and trying to use the computer and sort paper work in work.

Todays diet

whey and bowl of porridge

250g chicken peppers onions 60g rice Nando's sauce

250g chicken peppers onions 60g rice nandos sauce

some healthy meal my wife will make will consist of 200-250g chicken and veg with minimal carbs for me

20g quark


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

If I maths is right which it probably isn't Monday coming is the half way point?

My progress has been good thus far considering no cardio and no counting kcals per say just hitting in 160g protein and cutting out all crap.

*205.2lbs total loss of 20lbs in just under 6 weeks! *

My goal of 185lbs at 6ft still stands. My holiday is 4th sept so I'm cutting to then. I may only get to 190-195 by the end of this comp but 185 by 4th sept is where I'm at!

Using clen the past week at 100mcg per day shakes are bearable and core temp is def up as I sweat more in work just walking about the shop and packing out and in the gym it's very noticeable which is good.

I've got some DNP but I don't plan to run it until weight loss stalls and I don't want to go below 1800kcals. Currently around 2200 and losing.

Its been quiet in here here but I know the majority are still ticking over the background so look forward to see who is still standing in august

final note. Strength has took a massive dip eg shoulder db press I'm doing 25kg and not 35-40, chest press db has went from 45-50kg to 35kg.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Progress pic

View attachment IMG_0373.JPG


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good work @Tricky I'm not sure where you are going to find another 20lbs to lose tbh. Maybe about 190 will be your ideal. Either way, as soon as the abs come through you've cracked it.

Big early shout for my vote at the end of the comp. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Good work @Tricky I'm not sure where you are going to find another 20lbs to lose tbh. Maybe about 190 will be your ideal. Either way, as soon as the abs come through you've cracked it.
> 
> Big early shout for my vote at the end of the comp. :thumbup1:


 I don't even know if I have abs to be honest lol. I never work them, maybe I should for the next 3 months before my holiday. I just picked 185 out of my head to be honest. 190lbs is prob more realistic for my frame and lean enough to then bulk from but we will see.

I'll keep plodding along and then when the kcals are at 2000 and the going is tough I'll introduce DNP to help me over the finish line. I just didn't want to introduce anything to early and then have no where to turn when I stalled


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Currently sitting at 187 pounds so 16 pound loss so far, definitely slowed weight loss now so gonna start cardio every other day. Birthday tomorrow so on the cake diet or refeed to make it sound better haha

View attachment IMG_0127.PNG


View attachment IMG_0128.PNG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

J a y said:


> Currently sitting at 187 pounds so 16 pound loss so far, definitely slowed weight loss now so gonna start cardio every other day. Birthday tomorrow so on the cake diet or refeed to make it sound better haha
> 
> View attachment 142935
> 
> ...


 Good progress fella! Keep at it

what are you running? Are you counting kcals?

My my birthday last weekend I done a dominoes and chocolate cake put on just over 3 labs but that was off plus another lb come wednesday


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Good progress fella! Keep at it
> 
> what are you running? Are you counting kcals?
> 
> My my birthday last weekend I done a dominoes and chocolate cake put on just over 3 labs but that was off plus another lb come wednesday


 Cheers mate your doing good too!

running 250mg test cyp a week

300mg tren ace a week

50mg Winnie a day

dont count calories just put good food in my mouth haha

looking forward to training Sunday with carbs in me hopefully get a good pump


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

J a y said:


> Cheers mate your doing good too!
> 
> running 250mg test cyp a week
> 
> ...


 I'm dying to jump on the test but thought it would be waste because I'm not getting th kcals in but the more I read and more people comment I might as well get on it to help with fat loss, strength and to get the best out of my food!

Your back looks good anyway pal


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I'm dying to jump on the test but thought it would be waste because I'm not getting th kcals in but the more I read and more people comment I might as well get on it to help with fat loss, strength and to get the best out of my food!
> 
> Your back looks good anyway pal


 What about the other side? Haha oj

always loved training back definitely overpowers my front for sure.

Tbh I've cut before without test and I just looked like I'd never lifted in my life. I definitely feel it helps to maintain the muscle and give u more of a feel good factor.

Youve done really well mate I didn't realise u weren't on the gear, props for that. Definitely takes more effort without


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

J a y said:


> What about the other side? Haha oj
> 
> always loved training back definitely overpowers my front for sure.
> 
> ...


 Well I'm on clen started it last week at 100mcg per day. It has def helped keep me motivated as I feel extra heat and sweat more so I know it's working. Only get slight shakes. Plan is to run it for a good few weeks then use DNP at 250mg per day to the finish line.

im really tempted to start test even if only at 250-300mg per week


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Well I'm on clen started it last week at 100mcg per day. It has def helped keep me motivated as I feel extra heat and sweat more so I know it's working. Only get slight shakes. Plan is to run it for a good few weeks then use DNP at 250mg per day to the finish line.
> 
> im really tempted to start test even if only at 250-300mg per week


 I was tempted to do clen but don't feel I need it really just makes u happier seeing faster results haha. I wouldn't cut without test now if I'm honest feel like I lose too much muscle if I don't but could just be in my head.

Do what feels best for u mate


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Well I'm on clen started it last week at 100mcg per day. It has def helped keep me motivated as I feel extra heat and sweat more so I know it's working. Only get slight shakes. Plan is to run it for a good few weeks then use DNP at 250mg per day to the finish line.
> 
> im really tempted to start test even if only at 250-300mg per week


 I'd use the DNP first before clen if I was you. DNP is less effective the lower BF you get. I find clen works better at lower BF than DNP personally.

DNP was great till about 13% but didn't do much after that.

300mg of test will help with fat loss too as well as maintaining muscle.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

RRSUK said:


> I'd use the DNP first before clen if I was you. DNP is less effective the lower BF you get. I find clen works better at lower BF than DNP personally.
> 
> DNP was great till about 13% but didn't do much after that.
> 
> 300mg of test will help with fat loss too as well as maintaining muscle.


 I've now read this from a few people about using dnp whilst higher BF. I'm still no where near 13% I would say closer to 18/20.

Ill do some more light reading over the weekend but I think I'm going to pin my first shot of test this Monday to help with Maintaining any muscle I have whilst helping with fat loss, strength and recovery. I'll quit the Clen on Sunday and start a 3 week 250mg per day DNP cycle which wil hopefully get me down to around 195lbs then finish the remaining 3 weeks of this cut and another 4 of my own cut on the clen and low dose test.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Morning all

i started dnp last night. I've quit the clen and keeping it for after my dnp cycle. I'm taking 250mg every night between 9-10pm so most of my sweating is done in bed when I can lie naked with the window open and ran on so I don't sweat too much in work. Diet isn't really changing complex carbs and still around 2200kcals I've upped protein to 200-220 daily

oats and whey

200g chicken and 200g sweet spud

same as above

20g quark

40g whey pwo

evening meal tonight will be 200g chicken basmati rice with spices

40g casein

plan is to stay on dnp for 25 days as the packet is Taylor made 250mg x 25 caps. After 25 days I'll get back on the clen to try prevent any rebound


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Got home from work showered and pinned 0.75ml of triumph test 400. Used a green pin to draw it up and then a blue to injection. Upper outer part of my right thigh. I used spotinjections.com for reference. Went in like a hot knife through butter. Silky smooth no pain or blood.

Took 50mcg triumph t3 and 0.5mg adex this morning and 250mg dnp last night.

Safe to say I'm a a dirty roider and to be honest I don't know why I didn't use test from day one of this journey. O well it's in my system now so I look forward to benifits that it brings over the next few months.

250mg dnp next 25 days with 50mcg t3 from now until the end of this cutting journey. Clen will be brought back in at 100mcg after dnp and test staying at 300mg throughout. Adex 0.5mg mon/thurs

weights will ill all be light weight 3 sets 15 reps low rest, time to get a sweat on


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DNP and Test are playing mind games with me already only a few days in. Scales are up 5.6lbs 

going to start counting kcals to ensure I'm not over eating and let he diet and drugs do the work now! Still plenty of time to make changes.

Based on height, weight, age and measurements of neck, wrist, hips, stomach, ect I'm 18.4%.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

First photo start of the challenge and second photo this morning. How are the other ladies doing?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lissuw said:


> First photo start of the challenge and second photo this morning. How are the other ladies doing?
> 
> View attachment 143200


 What's the weight difference good improvement so far

I've slowed right down and feel the past 2 weeks I've made little to no improvement. Just wish I wasn't injuried so I could do daily cardio


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Tricky said:


> What's the weight difference good improvement so far
> 
> I've slowed right down and feel the past 2 weeks I've made little to no improvement. Just wish I wasn't injuried so I could do daily cardio


 5 pounds, so not that much. Don't look at the scale bruh


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> DNP and Test are playing mind games with me already only a few days in. Scales are up 5.6lbs
> 
> going to start counting kcals to ensure I'm not over eating and let he diet and drugs do the work now! Still plenty of time to make changes.
> 
> Based on height, weight, age and measurements of neck, wrist, hips, stomach, ect I'm 18.4%.


 How come you started DNP mate? You seemed to be doing really well without it?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

How is everyone getting on this time round? Seems to be less traffic in here than the last one, despite more entrants

7lbs down here so far, just booked a hol for 3rd september so an added kick up the arse :lol:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> How come you started DNP mate? You seemed to be doing really well without it?


 Weight loss stalled for nearly 2 weeks and the fact I can't do cardio I knew I'm well behind and it will be so much harder to just diet and get lean. Yes it can be done but I've never been lean before and want to get lean this time.

Dnp is a very good tool to be used and one I have experience with so I was planning to use to the last few weeks but I've been advised it's better to run when above 15% Bf and save clen and other fat burners for when I stall again.

Today will be my second shot of test at 300mg but too early to say I've noticed any changes.

I got my weight down from 225 to 206 within the first 5/6 weeks then went back to 211lbs somehow and this past week I'm back down to 206.8lbs.

Realistically I don't think I'm going to get to my target of 185lbs without being able to do cardio so I'll aim for 195lbs see how I look then decide if I'll bulk from that or keep chipping away


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> How is everyone getting on this time round? Seems to be less traffic in here than the last one, despite more entrants
> 
> 7lbs down here so far, just booked a hol for 3rd september so an added kick up the arse :lol:


 I'm on holidays 4th sept too so that's my end goal for this cut really! So I'm not going balls to the wall for the end date of this convo or I'll burn out. By the end of this comp I'll have 4 weeks left where I'll use clen and carb cycle so hopefully I'll be in the best shape come 4th sept

this whole journal is just extra motivation and a kick up the ass for me as I'm sure others will make great improvements over the 12 week duration


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lissuw said:


> 5 pounds, so not that much. Don't look at the scale bruh


 I hear you. I went from 225-206 then back to 211 which killed my motivation and took me the last two weeks to get back down to 206.8lbs.

I need to stop worrying about the scales keep focusing on lifting heavy and nailing the diet the best I can from now until my holiday in sept


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Weight loss stalled for nearly 2 weeks and the fact I can't do cardio I knew I'm well behind and it will be so much harder to just diet and get lean. Yes it can be done but I've never been lean before and want to get lean this time.
> 
> Dnp is a very good tool to be used and one I have experience with so I was planning to use to the last few weeks but I've been advised it's better to run when above 15% Bf and save clen and other fat burners for when I stall again.
> 
> ...


 Nice one, wasnt knocking, was just curious about your thinking 

Aye, must be frustrating not being able to do cardio, how long until your injury is fully healed? Our pre season started wednesday night, i didnt go, but one of the lads went over on his ankle (not sure exactly what hes done), seen a specialist on friday and been advised never to play again

You're already looking much better mate


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I'm on holidays 4th sept too so that's my end goal for this cut really! So I'm not going balls to the wall for the end date of this convo or I'll burn out. By the end of this comp I'll have 4 weeks left where I'll use clen and carb cycle so hopefully I'll be in the best shape come 4th sept
> 
> this whole journal is just extra motivation and a kick up the ass for me as I'm sure others will make great improvements over the 12 week duration


 Aye, for me not looking s**t on the beach is the best motivation :lol:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Nice one, wasnt knocking, was just curious about your thinking
> 
> Aye, must be frustrating not being able to do cardio, how long until your injury is fully healed? Our pre season started wednesday night, i didnt go, but one of the lads went over on his ankle (not sure exactly what hes done), seen a specialist on friday and been advised never to play again
> 
> You're already looking much better mate


 I'm running the dnp for 4 weeks though it seems quite weak as I don't have much sides this time round in terms of heat. I haven't used it in a few years and last time I ran it was just 3 weeks before my wedding which I ran no additional supps with like t3 I'm doing now to combat lethargy and the fact my natty t3 will be lowered due to being in a deficit for nearly 2 months.

Ive had 18 x rays, a MRI and ct scan. Wore a moon boot for 7 weeks, seen consultant on Friday and it's just as bad though the pain is worse so I'm getting another MRI in 2 weeks then a camera put in to decide what to do then they will rebuild it using plates and screws so it's safe to say no cardio or lower body until 2018 and beyond no doubt

very frustrating. I'm sitting at 18.4% Bf going by several measurements like wrist, hips, stomach, ankle ect including age height and weight. I know it's not accurate I'm getting a Calipar test this week to see how close or far that figure is for reference and my goal is prob 12% now


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I'm running the dnp for 4 weeks though it seems quite weak as I don't have much sides this time round in terms of heat. I haven't used it in a few years and last time I ran it was just 3 weeks before my wedding which I ran no additional supps with like t3 I'm doing now to combat lethargy and the fact my natty t3 will be lowered due to being in a deficit for nearly 2 months.
> 
> Ive had 18 x rays, a MRI and ct scan. Wore a moon boot for 7 weeks, seen consultant on Friday and it's just as bad though the pain is worse so I'm getting another MRI in 2 weeks then a camera put in to decide what to do then they will rebuild it using plates and screws so it's safe to say no cardio or lower body until 2018 and beyond no doubt
> 
> very frustrating. I'm sitting at 18.4% Bf going by several measurements like wrist, hips, stomach, ankle ect including age height and weight. I know it's not accurate I'm getting a Calipar test this week to see how close or far that figure is for reference and my goal is prob 12% now


 Nightmare, must have been some knock to cause that much damage.

I've actually never calculated my BF%, i have zero clue what im at now lol. I should probably measure with calipers just to give an idea TBH... i just figure im not as lean as i want to be so the number doesnt mean much to me if im not happy in the mirror yet

It gets frustrating when things slow down, im just ticking over at around 1lb a week or so at the minute, slow going. Introducing more cardio this week and see how it affects the rate of weight loss


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I've got my weight back down from 211lbs which is jumped up to down to 206.6lbs this morning.

I cant see much change in my pictures since the last one 16 June which is an it disappointing but maybe I'm expecting too much to soon and to keep chipping away.

Still on 250mg dnp and it's def manageable at this dose I won't be increasing. Currently on t3 at 50mcg along with the test 300mg per week. Been on the test and t3 for 2 weeks today and the dnp for one week. I'm hoping when I stop dnp and t3 and just run clen and test I'll look better but time will tell.

Poor lighting today today but I've been using the sun beds twice a week to build a slight tan which looks miles better

trained chest heat and triceps yesterday and back and biceps today! Just about to have my chicken and rice for tea then quark before bed with my dnp dose at 9pm.

Forgot to mention I done a large dominios on sat eve because why not it's just a hobby and I'm making small improvements not like it's a contest prep

my end goal for this cut is 4th sept the day I go on holiday so I'm not starting anything drastic with kcals until the end of this comp around the start of August

View attachment IMG_0541.PNG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm prepared for slight sweats after this chicken and rice

View attachment IMG_0542.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*205.6lbs this morning. 0.4lbs shy of 20lb loss thus far but I can def say I've gained a pound or two of muscle. *

Just wish I could get below 200lbs sharpish for the extra motivation alone


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tricky said:


> *205.6lbs this morning. 0.4lbs shy of 20lb loss thus far but I can def say I've gained a pound or two of muscle. *
> 
> Just wish I could get below 200lbs sharpish for the extra motivation alone


 Your doing brilliant mate thats a good weight loss just keep chipping away.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Agreed with above @Tricky you're doing awesome mate.

I'm struggling like hell to lose anything which I knew would be tough. Slight change of approach though as of yesterday so will see if I can get a few pounds shifted now.


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Down to 184 pounds yesterday evening 19 pounds total loss looking better with top off, worse with top on playing with my head haha. Final push now before holiday 3 weeks left for me

View attachment IMG_0209.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*204.4lbs *

*total loss of 20.6lbs so far *

I'm very tired and lethargic today not getting much sleep at night and I'm up with my son each morning early. Working today at 1500-2400 so I'm going to get to the gym for 45mins before work to try out shoulders.

50g oats 40g whey

150g chicken, salad, wholewheat wrap

same as above

220g rib eye steak, mixed veg and some spuds

25g casein with 250g almond milk


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

J a y said:


> Down to 184 pounds yesterday evening 19 pounds total loss looking better with top off, worse with top on playing with my head haha. Final push now before holiday 3 weeks left for me
> 
> View attachment 143268


 Great progress mate! What height are you again?

I feel ive done myself some injustice by not starting steroids from day one. I stupidity cut natty for the first 6 weeks where I should of ran some test but o well.


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Great progress mate! What height are you again?
> 
> I feel ive done myself some injustice by not starting steroids from day one. I stupidity cut natty for the first 6 weeks where I should of ran some test but o well.


 Yeah I would say it would of definitely helped you mate, but live and Learn I suppose, and I'm 5 ft 9


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

204lbs this morning!

Only had 4.5hours sleep last night woke and oats alomond milk and whey at 8am currently training shoulders.

Swimming after lunch then work at 3pm!

*200lbs is mine by next Monday at the latest!!! *


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*203lbs today so down 1lb from yesterday *

*took 500mg dnp yesterday because why not right!! *

*Cheat day today yolo! *

*Had no no food so far as I'm fasting to have a good meal pre workout then a dominios tonight and shake before bed with 250mg dnp! *

*Tomorrow will be 500mg dnp again to see how I get on! *

*200lbs within the next few days *


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Started my cut with 5 weeks to go :whistling: disaster. On the other hand I seem to have no appetite at all right now which is pretty convenient. 2.5k calories total the last two days + 1 hour LISS.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Bit of a blow out yesterday so scales are showing up 2.6lbs!

O well. I know this competition is getting closer to the end but the end for my cut is 3rd sept for my holidays so I'm still taking a relaxed approx until the last week of July Then I plan to be strict on 2000kcals plus clen and Eca until holidays


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Bit of a blow out yesterday so scales are showing up 2.6lbs!
> 
> O well. I know this competition is getting closer to the end but the end for my cut is 3rd sept for my holidays so I'm still taking a relaxed approx until the last week of July Then I plan to be strict on 2000kcals plus clen and Eca until holidays


 Don't worry about it mate it's a long haul and you've done really well. You've done best by far imo both in diet and keeping this thread alive haha


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

J a y said:


> Don't worry about it mate it's a long haul and you've done really well. You've done best by far imo both in diet and keeping this thread alive haha


 It just seems this past week I've lost motivation. I was all go first 4/5 weeks seeing big scales movements but I need to realise it's a long road do evens 1lb loss per week is progress


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Reduced kcals last Monday but kept my glass of red wine a day in till this Monday now it feels a bit like a diet.

Aiming for about 2000kcals a day with carbs around workout, granola bars before, cluster dextrin during and rice/pasta/Pitta bread after. Macros working out on a standard day roughly C180 P200 F40. Had refeed yesterday as i noticed strength dipping on Thursdays upper worked out, Fridays session I progressed a couple of lifts so that was good.

Still just doing 10 mins steady state cardio after lifting 4 days a week and half an hour on the other 3 days plus a 20-25 min walk during lunch if it's not pishing down.

todays diet I had a cheeky Nando's which would have been fine had my Mrs not firstly sent hers back for being too cold (so I pretty much ate a whole half of one of the wraps to check) and then gave me half her chips and rice and another half wrap. As a result I haven't eaten since lunch and am about to sit down to some scrambled egg, (1 whole 5 whites) a bottle of irn bru xtra and a sugar free jelly pot.

on the plus side the missus is at the pub so I'm probably going to get to shag her up the arse or something when she gets in.

View attachment IMG_2505.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Reduced kcals last Monday but kept my glass of red wine a day in till this Monday now it feels a bit like a diet.
> 
> Aiming for about 2000kcals a day with carbs around workout, granola bars before, cluster dextrin during and rice/pasta/Pitta bread after. Macros working out on a standard day roughly C180 P200 F40. Had refeed yesterday as i noticed strength dipping on Thursdays upper worked out, Fridays session I progressed a couple of lifts so that was good.
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate what's your current stats? Do you eat roughly the same food each day


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Looking good mate what's your current stats? Do you eat roughly the same food each day


 Was 166.4lbs on Friday morning didn't bother weighing this morning, downs from 173lbs last Monday.

mon-fri aye my diet is:

1 whole 4 whites

250g fat free Greek yoghurt with 25g granola and strawberries, blueberries and raspberries to bulk it out.

alternate cod/ tuna steaks with peas

granola bars pre training, dextrin with pepto pro during

chili or spagbol

eggs again or repeat the yoghurt etc if I've got a sweet tooth

weekend the same for the most part but if I'm out then I'll try and just fit that in.

im gona use a refeed so that it'll fall a week later but on the next days work out, so as I had one yesterday the next one will be a week on Monday, then the following Tuesday, then Thursday etc.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Was 166.4lbs on Friday morning didn't bother weighing this morning, downs from 173lbs last Monday.
> 
> mon-fri aye my diet is:
> 
> ...


 What's the rough macros? From Monday I'm going to start to eat the same 4 meals everyday only meal changing will be my evening family meal

lost motivation this week and feel skinny fat and want to add size! Just my mind playing tricks as I need to lose fat first


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> What's the rough macros? From Monday I'm going to start to eat the same 4 meals everyday only meal changing will be my evening family meal
> 
> lost motivation this week and feel skinny fat and want to add size! Just my mind playing tricks as I need to lose fat first


 180 carbs 200 protein n 40 fat roughly


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Morning all so 5 weeks left of this journey which for me means 8 weeks left of my cut for holiday in september!

*202.6lbs today! *This is the lightest I've been in a good while, I'm down two belt loops in my belt for work and people are asking just last week have I lost weight I'm looking lean. So I've found my motivation again and chasing down the end goal of *190lbs at 6ft*.

Thats 1.5lb a week from now until my holidays in sept or 2.5lbs if I'm to make it by the end of this journey which I doubt without being able to do cardio expect swimming twice a week.

Moving forward my diet will be

50g oats 25g whey 300ml almond milk

1 wholewheat wrap, table spoon mayo, half avacado, 200g chicken

330g natural skyr, 10 blueberries, 10 raspberries

home cooked evening meal min 200g meat usually 250-300g of chicken or steak

25g casein 400ml almond milk.

Without the evening meal I'll post a screen shot of macros but it's 1198kcals which leaves me for around 800 for being meal which means some days I'll be under 2000kcals and possibly slightly over some days depending what's for tea

View attachment IMG_0596.PNG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm knocking on 200lbs door and I open to have it opened and stepped inside for the first time in years by Friday.

*201.2lbs this morning *

biceps and triceps light light weight high volume later and cardio will be a 1km swim.

Tomorrow I'm off work so it will be as close to zero carbs all day with a 1 mile swim and 8min sunbed

500mg dnp to be taken Thursday at 9pm and that's me done with dnp! I'll continue from here on out on 80mcg clen and use Eca and yohimbine in Aug for the 4 weeks before my holidays when I switch to carb cycling


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I'm knocking on 200lbs door and I open to have it opened and stepped inside for the first time in years by Friday.
> 
> *201.2lbs this morning *
> 
> ...


 Going well mate. How you finding the heat? Are you holding much water? Did you reduce carbs after your weight went up a bit from water retention?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Going well mate. How you finding the heat? Are you holding much water? Did you reduce carbs after your weight went up a bit from water retention?


 I'm not to bad with the heat however I was very hot this morning. I took my DNP at 0530 today and had a delivery in work so between 0700-1000 packing out the grocery crap like 2liters of pop ect my shirt was soaked today! My own fault as I usually take my dose at 9pm but didn't last night.

I think im holding water but I don't really know to be honest because my body fat is still high and I look like s**t. I honestly think I need to lose another 15lbs atleast before looking relatively lean. My moobs and stomach are massive Ffs! Total loss of 23.8lbs so far and I plan to take 500mg dnp wed/thurs night then that's me done with dnp

I'll continue with clen and hope I'm holding water and it comes off brining me down to around 195lbs within the next 10days which would be 30lbs loss and give me motivation to push on hard with diet, clen, t3 and test and swimming for cardio to achieve 10-12% bf by 4th sept


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I'm not to bad with the heat however I was very hot this morning. I took my DNP at 0530 today and had a delivery in work so between 0700-1000 packing out the grocery crap like 2liters of pop ect my shirt was soaked today! My own fault as I usually take my dose at 9pm but didn't last night.
> 
> I think im holding water but I don't really know to be honest because my body fat is still high and I look like s**t. I honestly think I need to lose another 15lbs atleast before looking relatively lean. My moobs and stomach are massive Ffs! Total loss of 23.8lbs so far and I plan to take 500mg dnp wed/thurs night then that's me done with dnp
> 
> I'll continue with clen and hope I'm holding water and it comes off brining me down to around 195lbs within the next 10days which would be 30lbs loss and give me motivation to push on hard with diet, clen, t3 and test and swimming for cardio to achieve 10-12% bf by 4th sept


 24lbs is good going mate, im only down like 8lbs since the start :lol:

Ive read a lot about people feeling like they look shite on DNP, but then drop a s**t load of water during the first week or so after ceasing use - fingers crossed this is the case for you and youre happy with the impact it has

I upped my cardio starting yesterday, aiming for 30 mins minimum each day, things have slowed down and don't want to be going much lower than my current 1700-1800 cals natty, so as much as i find cardio boring, needs must


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Had a Beefeater breakfast so decided to do a low carb day. Just eggs, bacon, sausage, mushrooms and black pudding. They are premium.

Did back & triceps + 30 minute LISS.

250g turkey steaks left to eat, probably with mustard. Boring as f**k but lean as you can get. The mustard covers the blandness and it's basically calorie free.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Booooommmm.... *

*199.6lbs this morning! Finally broke 200lb barrier! This has gave me great confidence and motivation to push on. 500mg dnp tonight and tomorrow night then that's me done with DNP. *

Going forward I'll be using clen, t3, Eca, and possibly YOHIMBINE Later on down the line or maybe even try one of those dimensions products like ultra burn.

No work today so I had a lie in to 0730. Drinking my 3rd espresso now as I'm going to fast to around lunch time where I'll have a massive omelette preworkout and post workout will be 125g basmati rice with 300g chicken and some veg and spices. Before bed will be 333g skyr natural with blueberries

1 hour swim today and back in the gym


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Going to try to post daily to keep on track. Sticking with 1800 cals 160g protein for the next 7-10 days. Todays eating:










Went gym earlier and did about 7 sets of leg press, random rep ranges but slow and controlled reps just trying to break down the legs a bit.

Going back in about 2 hours to do 1 hour LISS cardio (5% incline 6km/hr) and might do some more leg training afterwards.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> Going to try to post daily to keep on track. Sticking with 1800 cals 160g protein for the next 7-10 days. Todays eating:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How's your progress been since you started?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tricky said:


> How's your progress been since you started?


 I continued my bulk pretty consistently for the first 3-4 weeks of the competition so I might have added a bit of mass since the before pictures. After that though I've been quite disappointed with my consistency. Spent the next 3-4 weeks barely training although I made sure I was getting enough protein. I'm not worried that I've lost anything but just annoyed that I could have either squeezed out more gains or started the cut earlier.

Been cutting without calorie counting for the last week and I definitely already look leaner but I know if I track and post my eating here daily I'm much more likely to stick with it. This is only the second time I've properly cut so looking forward to seeing the results, hopefully I can get lean enough in 4 weeks.. might have to drop these calories pretty low. I'm feeling extremely motivated for the gym again at least.

Don't really bother weighing myself throughout, might do it at the end just for comparison though.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*200.6lbs today! *

*Scales playing with my mind so I'm going to try stop weighing myself each day as I know I won't see much movement post DNP. *

Going to order some clen, Eca and yohibmne and rotate these over the next 8 weeks.

Dont know what I expected from the test but 3 weeks in I can't notice or feel any effects. Even my sex drive is the same. 300mg per week with adex 0.5mg twice a week. It may be because I'm in a deficit and on dnp and t3


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

@Tricky keep an eye on your e2. You maybe using too much adex on 300mg of test, low e2 will hinder weight loss. You've done good up to now.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JonSon said:


> @Tricky keep an eye on your e2. You maybe using too much adex on 300mg of test, low e2 will hinder weight loss. You've done good up to now.


 I haven't a clue about e2 tho. I was advised to use 0.5mg adex twice a week for 300mg test. Should I up the test to 400mg or drop adex to 0.5mg once a week


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I haven't a clue about e2 tho. I was advised to use 0.5mg adex twice a week for 300mg test. Should I up the test to 400mg or drop adex to 0.5mg once a week


 Do bloods, you may not need any adex on that dose.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

A friend came round last night with a joint and 2 large pizzas so I'm cutting a bit harsher today.










Trained shoulders and biceps.


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> A friend came round last night with a joint and 2 large pizzas so I'm cutting a bit harsher today.
> 
> 
> 
> Trained shoulders and biceps.


 Amazes me how little some of you eat all day while cutting, I normally have more calories than that just for breakfast.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

DaveC said:


> Amazes me how little some of you eat all day while cutting, I normally have more calories than that just for breakfast.


 The key is to pop a Valium and then you can fall asleep while feeling starving pmsl.


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> The key is to pop a Valium and then you can fall asleep while feeling starving pmsl.


 Crystal meth no longer the go to for hunger issues? :lol:


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

DaveC said:


> Crystal meth no longer the go to for hunger issues? :lol:


 Ephedrine by day, valium by night lmao.

I'm joking. Or half joking. Seriously though I tried Ephedrine for the first time today and I think this stuff is great. The cleanest stimulant I've had I think.. no heart palps, really good focus, no jitters and felt like I could walk forever on that treadmill earlier. Prefer it to DMAA or Amp Citrate by far..

Will be keeping for occasional pre workouts, I'm not really using it as an appetite suppressant as I don't really need one.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

So I've decided that's me done for DNP for now. I'm going on holidays 4th sept so I'm going to save my last 21 caps to run 3 weeks prior to that.

So for the last 4 weeks of this competition it will be 300mg test, 50mcg t3 and 80mcg clen for the whole 4 weeks.

nothing drastic on the diet front just doing my best without it taking over my life so some days il go over and some days I'll go under to compensate. I'm happy with my progress so far and this wasn't about winning for me just extra motivation to push on and diet to get lean once in my adult life

weight this morning 198lbs, back and biceps in the gym. Still soaked in sweat with the dnp which I'm sure will be the case tomorrow and Sunday too.

Lions play lay in the morning so I'll be having a large breakfast of toast, eggs and beans with a few cups of coffee to enjoy the match. Shoulders in the afternoon before work


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

@Tricky how you finding the test mate? is this your first cycle?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JAtkinson said:


> @Tricky how you finding the test mate? is this your first cycle?


 I'm only 3 weeks in mate and to be honest I don't notice anything but that's most likely due to being on low kcals, flat on t3 and feeling lethargic and sweaty on dnp. I'm just letting it done it's thing in the background then hopefully it will shine when I reverse diet in sept to put on size


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I'm only 3 weeks in mate and to be honest I don't notice anything but that's most likely due to being on low kcals, flat on t3 and feeling lethargic and sweaty on dnp. I'm just letting it done it's thing in the background then hopefully it will shine when I reverse diet in sept to put on size


 fair one mate.

Is this your first cycle? how long you planning on running it for?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JAtkinson said:


> fair one mate.
> 
> Is this your first cycle? how long you planning on running it for?


 Yes it's my first cycle bar a few run ins with pro hormones years ago if they count.

I plan to stay on 300mg test for a long duration I have not set a time scale on it. After lengthy chats with elchapo I've decided 300mg is a good dose that can safely be run for a long duration whilst sides are minimal but the dose is enough to help burn fat, build muscle and improve recovery.

In September I plan to slowly add kcals to try pack on size at a rate or 2-3lbs per month max for a solid 8-10 months then see what size I have and hopefully start a 16 week contest prep to compete in physique class late 2018


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*198.6lbs *

*no gym, low carb day today as tomorrow will be high carb slight surplus with chest and triceps session. *

*Dnp is reducing in my system as I have not been too bad today sweat wise and it's very warm outside. I will run it again but maybe just one week prior to holiday and one week after to get me back on track before the reverse diet. *

*Sorry for the bold text I cant be bothered to change it now *


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Went out Friday and Saturday night so went a bit off the rails with the diet and no training this weekend but TBH I needed it. I've barely been out this year and saw a lot of friends I haven't seen since last year so it was worth it to me this time.

Straight back on it today.. 1 hour LISS and legs tonight after work. Won't be tracking calories today as I won't be preparing any of my meals myself but it should be 2k cals max.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*196.2lbs *

I started this thread with a goal of 14 stone which I've reached this morning so I'm chuffed! Still a long way to go, plan to push on hard all of July and August to get shredded before bulking in sept!


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> *196.2lbs *
> 
> I started this thread with a goal of 14 stone which I've reached this morning so I'm chuffed! Still a long way to go, plan to push on hard all of July and August to get shredded before bulking in sept!


 Good work man


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JAtkinson said:


> Good work man


 Still such a long road to go I figured at 14 stone I would look semi lean but the truth is now I'm here I can see I've atleast another stone to go (which I will make happen)


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Still such a long road to go I figured at 14 stone I would look semi lean but the truth is now I'm here I can see I've atleast another stone to go (which I will make happen)


 Go for it mate.

I dropped under 14 stone for the first time in a loooong time in the last comp but it was too much for me, Im a fraction taller than you but couldnt imagine been sub 13 stone!

J


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Hope you're doing alright guys, unfortunately after three days of half-hourly updates from @Tricky, I slipped into a coma :lol: :lol:

I am awake and have returned with gifts - there are official prizes up for grabs thanks to @myprotein, @faipdeooiad and @Protein Dynamix once again

Looks like I've got some reading to do x


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ares said:


> Hope you're doing alright guys, unfortunately after three days of half-hourly updates from @Tricky, I slipping into a coma :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am awake and have returned with gifts - there are official prizes up for grabs thanks to @myprotein, @faipdeooiad and @Protein Dynamix once again
> 
> Looks like I've got some reading to do x


 Don't waste your time trawling through it all lol! Seems there is a few of us still pushing on hard. I say hard I've been relaxed this past week and over in Northern Ireland it's national holidays here next few days so I've 5 days off work and I'll drink coronas and eat pizza but still train.

Started 16.1 stone with a goal of 14 stone by the end but I achieved that yesterday I was 14 stone bang on! So big push to see 13 as the first number on the scales for me. I'm going to be like a stick insect but atleast I'll have a lean base and solid foundation to build on come sept


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Don't waste your time trawling through it all lol! Seems there is a few of us still pushing on hard. I say hard I've been relaxed this past week and over in Northern Ireland it's national holidays here next few days so I've 5 days off work and I'll drink coronas and eat pizza but still train.
> 
> Started 16.1 stone with a goal of 14 stone by the end but I achieved that yesterday I was 14 stone bang on! So big push to see 13 as the first number on the scales for me. I'm going to be like a stick insect but atleast I'll have a lean base and solid foundation to build on come sept


 Good to hear mate, I knew you'd be finishing tbh. How's the ankle/foot?


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Still ticking along here. Actually saw a weight loss last week to my amazement.

Currently on 2400 cals and training 5 to 6 days per week plus around 4 to 5 cardio sessions per week.

Amazing to think before my maintenance was around 4K cals and now I'm hardly dropping weight on 2400.

Still as motivated as ever though :thumbup1:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ares said:


> Good to hear mate, I knew you'd be finishing tbh. How's the ankle/foot?


 Had my final MRI yesterday they are putting the camera in there via key hole in 3 weeks to decide what surgery to give me but the plan to rebuild t with plates and screws.

Cardio is just a lesuiely dog walk about 2x 10-15 mins a day


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*198.2lbs today *

so I'm up a few lbs which I'm not too worried about but this week is holidays in Northern Ireland which means down one with my family. I'll still hit the gym each day but will enjoy, BBQ, pizza, ice cream and Chinese ect so I fully expect to be around 200-202lbs on Monday but life is for living and I'll tighten it up for the last 3 weeks to he finish line


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Trained chest, shoulders and biceps with 15 min LISS. I also walk 10 min back and forth to the gym so as soon as I get off the treadmill I just continue walking home haha.

I'm definitely looking leaner than last week, hopefully I'll stay strong this weekend unlike last! I am going out one night but it probably won't be a lot of drinking.

Today's eating, by the way I do eat vegetables just think it's pointless tracking them unless they're carb heavy like potatoes or something.










Got a job interview tomorrow and it will be a massive life changer if I get it. Debating whether to gym before or not? Could be a focus and confidence booster I guess.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> Trained chest, shoulders and biceps with 15 min LISS. I also walk 10 min back and forth to the gym so as soon as I get off the treadmill I just continue walking home haha.
> 
> I'm definitely looking leaner than last week, hopefully I'll stay strong this weekend unlike last! I am going out one night but it probably won't be a lot of drinking.
> 
> ...


 I had a big Interview on Monday morning and debated the gym but choose to take my time to get ready with no rush and have a good breakfast and coffee whilst doing some final prep before leaving for the Interview. Up to you mate, good luck!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> 204lbs this morning!
> 
> Only had 4.5hours sleep last night woke and oats alomond milk and whey at 8am currently training shoulders.
> 
> ...


 Tricky, Tricky, Tricky,

Are you lifting weights?

Are you taking PED's?

Are you eating the right foods?

If yes to all 3 then why the f**k should you drop to 200 lbs? Its not about the body weight its about the image you see in the mirror


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I had a big Interview on Monday morning and debated the gym but choose to take my time to get ready with no rush and have a good breakfast and coffee whilst doing some final prep before leaving for the Interview. Up to you mate, good luck!


 Thanks mate. I think you're right, realistically there's no way the gym is going to do more for my chances than an extra hour or two prep.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Tricky, Tricky, Tricky,
> 
> Are you lifting weights?
> 
> ...


 Yes to all 3. Consistently lifting the past few months same with the correct foods following IIfYM. Taking 300mg test 4 weeks on Monday past. I'm not happy with the image in the mirror as I'm still around 15%!

Im cutting until I'm lean then I'm going to build on a solid foundation. I do feel skinny and I am, however I do think I would prefer to embark on a clean bulking long term journey from a lean starting pointing. Come sept kcals will increase and I'll be lifting heavy.

By next march I'll look decent


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

MP have confirmed their prizes - £150 for the top three finishers :gun_bandana:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Don't waste your time trawling through it all lol! Seems there is a few of us still pushing on hard. I say hard I've been relaxed this past week and over in Northern Ireland it's national holidays here next few days so I've 5 days off work and I'll drink coronas and eat pizza but still train.
> 
> Started 16.1 stone with a goal of 14 stone by the end but I achieved that yesterday I was 14 stone bang on! So big push to see 13 as the first number on the scales for me. I'm going to be like a stick insect but atleast I'll have a lean base and solid foundation to build on come sept


 I didn't realise yous all got the whole week off for national proddy week lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Yes to all 3. Consistently lifting the past few months same with the correct foods following IIfYM. Taking 300mg test 4 weeks on Monday past. I'm not happy with the image in the mirror as I'm still around 15%!
> 
> Im cutting until I'm lean then I'm going to build on a solid foundation. I do feel skinny and I am, however I do think I would prefer to embark on a clean bulking long term journey from a lean starting pointing. Come sept kcals will increase and I'll be lifting heavy.
> 
> By next march I'll look decent


 :thumb

Best of luck fella, I'm 100% sure you will get where you want to be.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> :thumb
> 
> Best of luck fella, I'm 100% sure you will get where you want to be.


 Thanks, I've got a year plan to where I want to be and look half decent. I'm down 28lbs so far and hope to get another 7-10lbs off me then slowly build For 8 months until around march time then start a 16 week cut.


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> MP have confirmed their prizes - £150 for the top three finishers :gun_bandana:


 heres hoping they give it to everyone this time...not bitter or anything :whistling: ha!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Another decent day today. Fasted cardio this morning on the bike.

Then trained legs and biceps at the gym. Food been decent also.

Struggling with my knees in the gym. Very painful to squat. Fine on vertical leg press, leg extensions etc. Going to look into some knee wraps I think see if that helps.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I had 4 beer, large dominios and Ben and jerrys yest!

Today is chest which was a good session. Tonight will be a Chinese so over kcals again tonigt but it's my holidays and I hope to only add a few lbs which will come off within a week or 2.

Cant wait to start to clean bulk as I'm feeling very skinny but still fat at the same time lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

JAtkinson said:


> heres hoping they give it to everyone this time...not bitter or anything :whistling: ha!


 Don't tell me you haven't had yours yet..


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> Don't tell me you haven't had yours yet..


 haha i havent mate but feel like that ship has sailed

only using bidybuilding warehouse now ha!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

JAtkinson said:


> haha i havent mate but feel like that ship has sailed
> 
> only using bidybuilding warehouse now ha!


 Whaaat, keep trying man, you won it fair and square! I may have asked already, but you did contact them through PM, right?


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> Whaaat, keep trying man, you won it fair and square! I may have asked already, but you did contact them through PM, right?


 yeah PMd them just after, i'll ping em another one

J


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Excellent day today. Had a bacon cheeseburger at work in the morning, don't know the cals so I'll over estimate at 1000kcal.










Trained back and did 30min on treadmill, burned 350kcal allegedly.

Just drinking my post work out skimmed milk now. I felt so tired really didn't want to go gym but just forced myself and now I feel great. Started off the weekend positively.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tomorrows eating cooked and prepared (minus the fried eggs) with a little bit of space for a few glasses of wine if it comes to that. These meal plans look really boring but it's not so bad, I cook the turkey in Maggi oven bags with various different seasonings and then drain the sauce so it mixes it up a bit. I'm not a fan of turkey but it's so much cheaper than chicken and at least with food delivery you always get way way longer used by dates.

If i ordered loads of chicken it's all out of date within days and I only have a small freezer compartment. I need to buy a standalone freezer so I can start getting bulk meat I think. Any recommendations for one for a small flat where I might have to keep it outside of the kitchen?










Gonna eat breakfast, wait a few hours and then do my cardio followed my some high volume leg training. Got to make the most of these last few weeks.

I am going Star City to play crazy golf with the Mrs so hopefully I don't go off the rails and get fast food and start drinking. Should be ok as long as I hit the gym hard in the morning it should keep me strict for the rest of the day.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Very pleased with today. Did OHP, squat, bench, cable fly and biceps for training. Managed to avoid alcohol. Went to eat at Harvester and just had a 10oz steak with low calorie salad and steamed veg. Added 200 cal for the bit of butter on the steak.


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys sorry I haven't been around. My uncles just died of cancer and drama between the family led to me leaving home, I won't go into detail. Haven't been dieting for the last two weeks currently at 180 pounds so 23 pounds loss, off all the gear etc not gonna carry on. Holiday on Tuesday anyway good luck to you all. I'll still post pics when I get a chance


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

J a y said:


> Hi guys sorry I haven't been around. My uncles just died of cancer and drama between the family led to me leaving home, I won't go into detail. Haven't been dieting for the last two weeks currently at 180 pounds so 23 pounds loss, off all the gear etc not gonna carry on. Holiday on Tuesday anyway good luck to you all. I'll still post pics when I get a chance


 Sorry to hear mate! Hope all goes well for you! Would you not be safer to just cruise on test to have some test there for positive benifits to save a dip in test and having to run pct meds or go cold turkey


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Sorry to hear mate! Hope all goes well for you! Would you not be safer to just cruise on test to have some test there for positive benifits to save a dip in test and having to run pct meds or go cold turkey


 Cheers mate I dno really just a bad time. Doctors gave me some tabs to keep me calm while it's all going on cuz I speak my mind and the family doesn't agree with some of it. The family is split in half atm so just having some space and getting rid of anything that could possibly affect it. Should of stayed on test your right but I'll buy some pct meds in Greece if I can


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

J a y said:


> Hi guys sorry I haven't been around. My uncles just died of cancer and drama between the family led to me leaving home, I won't go into detail. Haven't been dieting for the last two weeks currently at 180 pounds so 23 pounds loss, off all the gear etc not gonna carry on. Holiday on Tuesday anyway good luck to you all. I'll still post pics when I get a chance


 Sorry to hear of your loss buddy.


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss buddy.


 Thanks mate


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

JUICE1 said:


> A friend came round last night with a joint and 2 large pizzas so I'm cutting a bit harsher today.
> 
> 
> 
> Trained shoulders and biceps.


 Just an observation, generally turkey and chicken contains 22-23g or protein per 100g uncooked, that's more a cooked figure at around 30g per 100g cooked...

edit... just checked they are 29g protein per 100g cooked weight (grilled) which is your figure so you need to redo your calculation as your not getting that amount of protein from those...

generally a 250g chicken breast weighs roughly 2/3 as much, so if your 250g weighs 170g and have approx 49g protein in so 2/3 what you think

View attachment IMG_5167.PNG


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Just an observation, generally turkey and chicken contains 22-23g or protein per 100g uncooked, that's more a cooked figure at around 30g per 100g cooked...
> 
> edit... just checked they are 29g protein per 100g cooked weight (grilled) which is your figure so you need to redo your calculation as your not getting that amount of protein from those...
> 
> ...


 Cheers, I'll change it.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Weight this morning 202.6lbs

i need to tighten diet right up and cut back what kcals I can to bring me in under 14 stone by the end of this competition.

Chest and triceps today and diet will be approx 2000kcals.

Decided to drop dnp, t3 and clen. I've about 2 weeks worth of clen left so I'm going to use that up then from here on out it's just 300mg test per week along with my adex


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Trained back and arms heavily last night but had a huge cheat meal. I tracked to 1800kcal 180g protein then had a chicken burger, chips, milk shake and and a bit of chocolate. Thought I'd have a treat for being strict all week but went a bit overboard. Not too mad though I'm definitely seeing good results, this is the best I've looked for sure. Going for a meal so I'm not going to eat until 7pm tonight and then I'll have a steak and try to just have salad instead of chips.

Dropping the cals to 1600 max after tonight.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Weight this morning 202.6lbs
> 
> i need to tighten diet right up and cut back what kcals I can to bring me in under 14 stone by the end of this competition.
> 
> ...


 why drop the T3& clen?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> why drop the T3& clen?


 I prob should continue the t3 but I was just sat thinking the other day that for the level I'm at I'm taking to much drugs, I went from natty to test, adex, t3, clen and dnp within a few weeks.

I thought to myself I'll just drop it all minus the 300mg test per week. Though maybe I should continue the t3 but I'm worried about quitting the t3 then rebound after my cut where if I quit it now atleast I'm still in a deficit the next few weeks and should not rebound and by the time I start to slowly bulk my metabolism should be back


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I prob should continue the t3 but I was just sat thinking the other day that for the level I'm at I'm taking to much drugs, I went from natty to test, adex, t3, clen and dnp within a few weeks.
> 
> I thought to myself I'll just drop it all minus the 300mg test per week. Though maybe I should continue the t3 but I'm worried about quitting the t3 then rebound after my cut where if I quit it now atleast I'm still in a deficit the next few weeks and should not rebound and by the time I start to slowly bulk my metabolism should be back


 You went from natty to full throttle. Maybe a bit much :lol:

When i was natty i smelt ostarine once and lost a stone.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> You went from natty to full throttle. Maybe a bit much :lol:
> 
> When i was natty i smelt ostarine once and lost a stone.


 I know that's why I was thinking I should cut back. I don't regret for one second as I've not counted kcals, ate pizza and ice cream and still lost 28lbs so far but I'm at the point I keep hoovering in around 198-202lbs and I think to get further below here i need to count kcals but I just enjoy life and eating to much to start to weigh food and get anal about the whole process


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I know that's why I was thinking I should cut back. I don't regret for one second as I've not counted kcals, ate pizza and ice cream and still lost 28lbs so far but I'm at the point I keep hoovering in around 198-202lbs and I think to get further below here i need to count kcals but I just enjoy life and eating to much to start to weigh food and get anal about the whole process


 But my issue with this is itll be temporary, if you havent learned how to diet correctly theres no way you are going to maintain this weight loss after discontinuing all the drugs.

You dont need to weigh food and be anal, just cut back on on the ice cream and pizza 

but srs you really dont need to count cals and weigh food if you dont want. you can still get lean. Btw im not having a go, you have done well regardless of drug usage 23lbs is no joke mate.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I know that's why I was thinking I should cut back. I don't regret for one second as I've not counted kcals, ate pizza and ice cream and still lost 28lbs so far but I'm at the point I keep hoovering in around 198-202lbs and I think to get further below here i need to count kcals but I just enjoy life and eating to much to start to weigh food and get anal about the whole process


 Counting calories is actually really helping me right now, first time I've done it in awhile. I probably will never bother while bulking but filling in those successful diet days does feel kind of satisfying and makes you want to keep it up the next day.

I don't actually weigh much just look at how much the package of food weighs and divide it by how much I'm using per meal.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I got the aforementioned job, huge career jump! Drank a bit of red wine at the meal last night to celebrate but apart from that kept the eating fairly low on the day with a brie starter, steak and potatoes and then some protein yoghurts before bed.

EDIT: Just weighed myself, down around 9lb's from starting weight which I'm really happy with since I continued bulking past the competition start.

Today's eating.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

199.6lbs this morning. My aim is to be 195lbs by the end of this journey which is an overall loss of 30lbs but I've def gained some muscle.

Decided to drop the t3 and dnp. I've got clen left so I'm going To use it up over th next 2 weeks then just continue on 300mg test going forward with the plan to reverse diet into a surplus over the next 8 months to add some tissue.

I'm glad I started this competition and I know I could of came in far better shape but I've been taking it steady away and enjoying my life whilst training and diet comes second which is the balance I need at the minute.

Look forward to all the pictures and see who is left standing in 3 weeks


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tricky said:


> 199.6lbs this morning. My aim is to be 195lbs by the end of this journey which is an overall loss of 30lbs but I've def gained some muscle.
> 
> Decided to drop the t3 and dnp. I've got clen left so I'm going To use it up over th next 2 weeks then just continue on 300mg test going forward with the plan to reverse diet into a surplus over the next 8 months to add some tissue.
> 
> ...


 It's good you're getting the progress you want while not having your social life, etc suffer. Some people take things way too seriously and unless you're a competitive BB'er it's overkill.

I'm glad I joined too tbh I'd have probably given up and continued the perma bulk if I hadn't haha. I might finally actually get lean this time.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Another day down. Quick add breakfast calories due to being practically force fed a muffin at work lol.










Haven't trained since Sunday though... back to that tomorrow.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Bit of an update.










Really struggle to take pics of myself without the phone shaking all over the place, must have taken about 10 to get 1 clean image. Can see obliques and a bit of definition coming in below abs, hopefully can get rid of that mid stomach fat in the next 2.5 weeks but it's a tall order. I've never trained abs and I have a bit of loose skin around my stomach so I've never even seen them. I've said this before but I really must fu**ing train them next bulk lol.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking well @JUICE1 and congrats on the new job too.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice one mate!

Are you wearing 2 pairs of boccos though? Looks like you've got one pair pulled up over another :lol:


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Ares said:


> Nice one mate!
> 
> Are you wearing 2 pairs of boccos though? Looks like you've got one pair pulled up over another :lol:


 Lmao just folded over I guess, I was trying to hold my jeans up because they're falling down now haha they fit fine a month ago.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> Lmao just folded over I guess, I was trying to hold my jeans up because they're falling down now haha they fit fine a month ago.


 Just flicked back to the first page to see how far you've came. Made some solid progress mate! Looking in decent nick now!

I don't know what's up with me probably because I've never dieted for this long and I'm constantly hoovering around 198lbs I'm losing motivation and cut and just want to start to lean bulk then cut harder next year when I've some size built as I've nothing at the minute. Just a mind fcuk I suppose and I'll crack on until the end of the comp even tho I said I would until my holiday in September.

Maybe at the end of this I'll try to slowly find my maintence and just recomp or something until holidays then bulk. Will see I suppose.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Just flicked back to the first page to see how far you've came. Made some solid progress mate! Looking in decent nick now!
> 
> I don't know what's up with me probably because I've never dieted for this long and I'm constantly hoovering around 198lbs I'm losing motivation and cut and just want to start to lean bulk then cut harder next year when I've some size built as I've nothing at the minute. Just a mind fcuk I suppose and I'll crack on until the end of the comp even tho I said I would until my holiday in September.
> 
> Maybe at the end of this I'll try to slowly find my maintence and just recomp or something until holidays then bulk. Will see I suppose.


 I never previously took this advice but IMO especially if you've started gear you should get as lean as you can and then bulk, if this is the leanest you've been in a while push on with it before you put weight back on because then you'll be really demotivated! If you're on gear and get lean and then bulk you'll come out the other end of the bulk with not much to cut, if you bulk from here you're leaving yourself with an even bigger job and you'll continue being disappointed. I mean yeh you'll probably get some recomp but with regards to recomping, I know before starting anything I read so many reports of recomping on gear but IME it just doesn't happen or doesn't happen very effectively at all, at least for me. I think maybe if you have premium genetics you might recomp a lot but honestly I think most reports of recomping are just people thinking they're leaner because they're muscles are temporarily full of glycogen.

I'm no expert just my advice!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> I never previously took this advice but IMO especially if you've started gear you should get as lean as you can and then bulk, if this is the leanest you've been in a while push on with it before you put weight back on because then you'll be really demotivated! If you're on gear and get lean and then bulk you'll come out the other end of the bulk with not much to cut, if you bulk from here you're leaving yourself with an even bigger job and you'll continue being disappointed. I mean yeh you'll probably get some recomp but with regards to recomping, I know before starting anything I read so many reports of recomping on gear but IME it just doesn't happen or doesn't happen very effectively at all, at least for me. I think maybe if you have premium genetics you might recomp a lot but honestly I think most reports of recomping are just people thinking they're leaner because they're muscles are temporarily full of glycogen.


 Solid advise just not want I wanted to hear lol. My genetics are poor, typical endomorph with slow metabolism and always been overweight. I'm nearly at my slimmest now for a very long time just have no muscle at all. Suppose I should cut for another 2 months then try to slowly bulk it's just a long boring road and I see people forcing food down to grow and think if only I could eat all those kcals to grow and not worry about my chicken and water lol


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Another solid day. Trained chest, back and triceps fairly light session though.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> Another solid day. Trained chest, back and triceps fairly light session though.


 Man I would be starving on that! I'm doing so well from I wake at 0430 until around 1700 then I'm starving after worming 9 hours and 1 hour weight session!

I need something to stop my appetite in the evening think I'll try sib and up my sugar free jelly intake.

Still have another stone to shift approx but it seems like my body is happy at 14 stone now and it will take serious work to get below it


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Man I would be starving on that! I'm doing so well from I wake at 0430 until around 1700 then I'm starving after worming 9 hours and 1 hour weight session!


 a lot of worming there mate


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Man I would be starving on that! I'm doing so well from I wake at 0430 until around 1700 then I'm starving after worming 9 hours and 1 hour weight session!
> 
> I need something to stop my appetite in the evening think I'll try sib and up my sugar free jelly intake.
> 
> Still have another stone to shift approx but it seems like my body is happy at 14 stone now and it will take serious work to get below it


 Yesterday was a struggle tbf but I did stick to it bang on. No pain no gain! Both Turkey meals had a s**t load of vegetables with them to help fill me up though so it's not quite as bad as it looks.

I'll probably have a 2k calorie day today then back to 1.6k tomorrow.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

How is everybody getting on? Still plodding along?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

JAtkinson said:


> a lot of worming there mate
> 
> View attachment 144014


 Now I'm nearly 30, I realise Scotty 2 Hotty was such an unbelievably gay name. But as a 12 year old.. I thought he was immense :lol: :lol:

Just realised that says 'NXT', no idea what that is. So Maybe that isn't Scotty!?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> How is everybody getting on? Still plodding along?


 kl thnx hun lol u? xx1


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Now I'm nearly 30, I realise Scotty 2 Hotty was such an unbelievably gay name. But as a 12 year old.. I thought he was immense :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just realised that says 'NXT', no idea what that is. So Maybe that isn't Scotty!?


 What about 'Mr Ass' Badass Billy Gunn... I always thought his super tight short shorts were cool as f**k, especially in pink, showed his ass off brilliantly

wait... what?


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> Now I'm nearly 30, I realise Scotty 2 Hotty was such an unbelievably gay name. But as a 12 year old.. I thought he was immense :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just realised that says 'NXT', no idea what that is. So Maybe that isn't Scotty!?


 Ha! what was the other one called? Master Sexy....whats that about!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> What about 'Mr Ass' Badass Billy Gunn... I always thought his super tight short shorts were cool as f**k, especially in pink, showed his ass off brilliantly
> 
> wait... what?


 Remember Gold Dust / Blue Meanie? Mother****er was a drag queen but I didn't know at the time, haha!



JAtkinson said:


> Ha! what was the other one called? Master Sexy....whats that about!


 Grand Master Sexay!!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Remember Gold Dust / Blue Meanie? Mother****er was a drag queen but I didn't know at the time, haha!
> 
> Grand Master Sexay!!


 Remember Godfather? With the Hooooeeeeee train


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Remember Godfather? With the Hooooeeeeee train


 Hahaha i forgot about him!

Mark Henry and that old woman was meased up as well......man i need to find some old WWF to watch ha!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

JAtkinson said:


> Hahaha i forgot about him!
> 
> Mark Henry and that old woman was meased up as well......man i need to find some old WWF to watch ha!


 Thinking back now it was fu**ing nuts wasn't it lol, remember rikishi big fat thing wore a thong used to rub his arse in people's faces haha


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Thinking back now it was fu**ing nuts wasn't it lol, remember rikishi big fat thing wore a thong used to rub his arse in people's faces haha


 His finisher was 'Stinkface'

fu**ing vile, lmao


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> His finisher was 'Stinkface'
> 
> fu**ing vile, lmao


 That was it haha

WWF was fu**ing weird when you looo back lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> That was it haha
> 
> WWF was fu**ing weird when you looo back lol


 HAHA!

Kurt Angle seemed to be pushing his face into it! Whereas Chris Jericho actually seemed to lose consciousness :lol:

I'm half tempted to fire up the PS1 emulator and get some Smackdown going


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> HAHA!
> 
> Kurt Angle seemed to be pushing his face into it! Whereas Chris Jericho actually seemed to lose consciousness :lol:
> 
> I'm half tempted to fire up the PS1 emulator and get some Smackdown going


 Smackdown games were brilliant man! Heading backstage and using the weapons haha

I think booker T (I think it's him) looked sick of his fu**ing life as the arse went back :lol:


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Getting quiet in here, are we all fu**ing it at the end? Haha.

Must have ate 4-5k+ calories easy on Sunday, got drunk with GF and went mad on Chinese and then chocolate after. Felt awful on Monday so diet was poor and Tuesday wasn't great either. Solid today and yesterday though and seem to be back in the mindset. Not letting that happen to me again this weekend not only does it f**k my diet for that day my mood is awful after drinking it seems to derail me for days now that I don't drink so often.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I've been training but eased up on diet to an extent. I'm 198.8lbs so overall I'm still down 26.2lbs but my goal is 30lbs by the end of this competition.

I got the new job I had an interview for the other week, found out yesterday so my wife is taking me to a local pup for a two course steak deal with glass of wine on Friday night and I'll enjoy 1-2 guiness. Carl frampton is fighting sat night at 2210 on channel 5 over here so I'll have some ice cream and enjoy that then go as aggressive as I can low kcals on Sunday and probably weight in around 200-201lbs on Monday leaving me a week to get 5 lbs off lol


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

JUICE1 said:


> Getting quiet in here, are we all fu**ing it at the end? Haha.
> 
> Must have ate 4-5k+ calories easy on Sunday, got drunk with GF and went mad on Chinese and then chocolate after. Felt awful on Monday so diet was poor and Tuesday wasn't great either. Solid today and yesterday though and seem to be back in the mindset. Not letting that happen to me again this weekend not only does it f**k my diet for that day my mood is awful after drinking it seems to derail me for days now that I don't drink so often.


 I've deffo not been on it the last 2 weeks, need to pull my finger out for the last bit lol


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I've been training but eased up on diet to an extent. I'm 198.8lbs so overall I'm still down 26.2lbs but my goal is 30lbs by the end of this competition.
> 
> I got the new job I had an interview for the other week, found out yesterday so my wife is taking me to a local pup for a two course steak deal with glass of wine on Friday night and I'll enjoy 1-2 guiness. Carl frampton is fighting sat night at 2210 on channel 5 over here so I'll have some ice cream and enjoy that then go as aggressive as I can low kcals on Sunday and probably weight in around 200-201lbs on Monday leaving me a week to get 5 lbs off lol


 Congrates mate.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Not been the best week for me diet wise last week. Few things cropped up which I decided to just enjoy tbh. Could have not drank etc but life is for living haha. Been back on it since Monday though. Keeping to it now until the end.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Morning weight 197.7lbs. 2.7lbs to shift for my target of 30lbs loss but also I've gained some muscle tho strength has took a dive this whole process.

Steak night with my wife to celebrate my new job I got. It's just a new retail management position in a company who treat their employees better and a fresh start and new challenge, both of which unneeded. Have to work my 4 weeks notice with current employer.

My final pics l this weekend could of been so much better as I've slacked the last 3-4 weeks as my weight loss stalled around 200lbs mark but being unable to do cardio or train legs and still enjoying life eating out ect and family meals and I'm glad I started this process and it's got the bug back to train and improve my phyqique.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't know if it's because I ate so much on Sunday but f**k me I'm so hungry this week. Up until this week I haven't struggled on this diet at all but it's like Sunday reminded me of how delicious food is lol. Going to have a few 2k calorie days before dropping sharply for the last week.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Was up in aviemore last week and just ate what I wanted and had wine and cheese most nights. Done a lot of cycling and walking the first half but no so much after and I reckon I've lost a couple of weeks worth of progress but f**k it was on holiday.

Current condition, been back on low cals and training since Monday and currently feeling very flat and annoyed at myself for letting things slip so much from jan - may. Looking forward to getting back down to ok condition before bumping cals up and test up to 500mg so I can build some ****in muscle!


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Actually ended up quite good diet wise yesterday and I seem to have my focus and intensity back now. Hopefully I'll maintain diet today but if Sat + Sun are slightly higher calories I'm not too concerned because I'm going to put in some serious training sessions.

Here's my planned diet every day from Monday-Sunday next week:










Food already bought to arrive tomorrow and I'll prep half the week, need to cement this in my head that this is happening.

No eating until lunch (mid-day) then wholegrain rice with my beef to give me more energy for the gym after I finish work then skimmed milk for post workout replenishment. What's labelled 'Dinner' on MFP will be near bed time.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Last night I had

king tiger prawns with chilli and garlic and some kind of bread bun thing for starter

10oz rare sirloin, thick cut garlic chips, pepper sauce

white choc and raspberry cheesecake

6 Guinness and 1 glass of merlot.

I didnt even even stand on the scales this morning just woke took 120mcg clen and came to work. I've not been focusing on diet this past 2 weeks just been training and taking it easy, Ive maintained 14stone but need to get back to being strict so I can start to make linear progress again.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> Actually ended up quite good diet wise yesterday and I seem to have my focus and intensity back now. Hopefully I'll maintain diet today but if Sat + Sun are slightly higher calories I'm not too concerned because I'm going to put in some serious training sessions.
> 
> Here's my planned diet every day from Monday-Sunday next week:
> 
> ...


 Damn dem cals is low fam how you finding training on that?

Previous cuts I've always went low carb moderate fat, only really having carbs post workout. but I've switched things around this time and trainings been much more enjoyable. Only thing I seem to have lost strength in is OHP.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Damn dem cals is low fam how you finding training on that?
> 
> Previous cuts I've always went low carb moderate fat, only really having carbs post workout. but I've switched things around this time and trainings been much more enjoyable. Only thing I seem to have lost strength in is OHP.


 I'm doing 2k cals today and tomorrow then dropping to that on Monday so I'll let you know, probably horrible! I'll be doing very light training probably just one exercise/day high reps low weight.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> I'm doing 2k cals today and tomorrow then dropping to that on Monday so I'll let you know, probably horrible! I'll be doing very light training probably just one exercise/day high reps low weight.


 That's what I'm on but I just keep it constant. I've went over by a few hundred cals a few times this week though and just done an extra 20 mins cardio to make up.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

How is everyone doing? On the home Straight is anyone doing anything drastic to bring them over the line? For me I'm just chipping away bit by bit as my end goal for cutting is sept 3rd so I don't want to go all out too soon


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hit 1,500 cals 180g protein yesterday and trained really hard. Hit chest, back, shoulders and biceps. Feeling very motivated again just wish I hadn't messed up last weekend because I basically lost a week with that. Definitely at my leanest point right now but doubt I'll be where I want to be by the 8th, need to keep the cal around this level to give me the best chance.

Training legs tonight.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> Hit 1,500 cals 180g protein yesterday and trained really hard. Hit chest, back, shoulders and biceps. Feeling very motivated again just wish I hadn't messed up last weekend because I basically lost a week with that. Definitely at my leanest point right now but doubt I'll be where I want to be by the 8th, need to keep the cal around this level to give me the best chance.
> 
> Training legs tonight.


 Fair play that's very aggressive for me anyway. I'm still on 2000kcals and have been for a few weeks now, recomping slightly and losing a few lbs. I've 5 weeks left to cut so will slowly ramp it up from here


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Fair play that's very aggressive for me anyway. I'm still on 2000kcals and have been for a few weeks now, recomping slightly and losing a few lbs. I've 5 weeks left to cut so will slowly ramp it up from here


 The thing is I'm currently 167lb's (just weighed  myself and lost roughly another 6lb's from last weigh in) and I'm only 5'7" so I probably feel way better on these calories than you would. It's probably a similar deficit in reality.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> The thing is I'm currently 167lb's (just weighed myself and lost roughly another 6lb's from last weigh in) and I'm only 5'7" so I probably feel way better on these calories than you would. It's probably a similar deficit in reality.


 Fair enough I'm 194lbs this morning the lightest I've been in years and years. Lost 31 lbs since the start of this I hope I weigh in around 190lbs Sunday morning for photos


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Fair enough I'm 194lbs this morning the lightest I've been in years and years. Lost 31 lbs since the start of this I hope I weigh in around 190lbs Sunday morning for photos


 Nice one! That's pretty great progress.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Struggled a bit more today so 1750 cals 190g protein had 500ml skimmed milk pre and post workout because I was lethargic AF, probably down to training so hard yesterday.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Couple days of good training this week so far. Legs yesterday and back today. Cardio on the bike both days too.

Going to hit chest and shoulders tomorrow, looking forward to it.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Flipper said:


> Couple days of good training this week so far. Legs yesterday and back today. Cardio on the bike both days too.
> 
> Going to hit chest and shoulders tomorrow, looking forward to it.


 I need to get back on cardio stupid neglecting it at this late stage. Ended up eating another 500cal last night because I was too hungry to sleep but I still seem to look leaner this morning so not too concerned. I might just do a pure cardio session today since I basically did full body over the last 2 days, won't need so much food to recover from that.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

JUICE1 said:


> I need to get back on cardio stupid neglecting it at this late stage. Ended up eating another 500cal last night because I was too hungry to sleep but I still seem to look leaner this morning so not too concerned. I might just do a pure cardio session today since I basically did full body over the last 2 days, won't need so much food to recover from that.


 It's one of them things I think we all should do regardless of cutting or bulking. Just keep it in for general health.

I wouldn't worry with the extra 500 cals mate sounds like you have been really on it lately.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Flipper said:


> It's one of them things I think we all should do regardless of cutting or bulking. Just keep it in for general health.
> 
> I wouldn't worry with the extra 500 cals mate sounds like you have been really on it lately.


 Yeh I totally agree and I need to do more for sure. Most of us exercise every muscle in our body except the heart which is the most important one, especially if you're taking compounds half the year that put extra strain on it.


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Back off holiday now had a great time didn't get any decent pics took one the night before I left but not the best quality and couldn't get one of my back so this is how I ended up looking at my peak.

Total loss of 25 pounds ending up at 178 pounds. Unfortunatley could of been better towards the end but life has its way of intervening.

Anyway well done to everyone involved/ keeping the thread alive, definitely helped me along the way

cheers to pigging out again haha

View attachment IMG_0391.PNG


View attachment IMG_0393.PNG


View attachment IMG_0392.PNG


View attachment IMG_0394.PNG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

J a y said:


> Back off holiday now had a great time didn't get any decent pics took one the night before I left but not the best quality and couldn't get one of my back so this is how I ended up looking at my peak.
> 
> Total loss of 25 pounds ending up at 178 pounds. Unfortunatley could of been better towards the end but life has its way of intervening.
> 
> ...


 Great progress mate! I'm down 31lbs and still look like shite lol, wish I never let myself get so bad in the first place!

Do you plan a big bulk now?


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Great progress mate! I'm down 31lbs and still look like shite lol, wish I never let myself get so bad in the first place!
> 
> Do you plan a big bulk now?


 Thanks mate and yeah gonna bulk again for a couple of years I reckon now. This was my first ever proper cut so can't say I'm not displeased with my efforts, just know it could have been better. I plan to reevaluate everything I do and take everything to a higher level hopefully.

You've done really well mate u should be really pleased with urself. Even if u let yourself go more then u thought u should have at least you'll have a better perspective on the whole thing, making the future better. What's your plans after?


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Today's workout on chest and shoulders:

Flat bench

60kg x 18

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

115kg x 6

115kg x 6

Side lateral raises cables

10kg x 15 each side

15kg x 14 each side

20kg x 10 each side

10kg x 19 right 17 left

Incline DB flies

22kg DB's x 16

27kg DB's x 12, 9

22kg DB's x 11

Hammer strength shoulder press

40kg x 20

60kg x 17

70kg x 12

Hammer strength bench press

(Pause on stops at bottom)

60kg x 16

70kg x 11

60kg x 9 failed on 10th


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

J a y said:


> Thanks mate and yeah gonna bulk again for a couple of years I reckon now. This was my first ever proper cut so can't say I'm not displeased with my efforts, just know it could have been better. I plan to reevaluate everything I do and take everything to a higher level hopefully.
> 
> You've done really well mate u should be really pleased with urself. Even if u let yourself go more then u thought u should have at least you'll have a better perspective on the whole thing, making the future better. What's your plans after?


 Slowly increase kcals and increase the test dose to bulk for a solid 6 months. I'm tempted by deca or Npp but haven't decided yet. I still have a belly and tits just not as bad and I'm paranoid about upping kcals and getting fat again


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Slowly increase kcals and increase the test dose to bulk for a solid 6 months. I'm tempted by deca or Npp but haven't decided yet. I still have a belly and tits just not as bad and I'm paranoid about upping kcals and getting fat again


 You could always carry on cutting until you feel like you have a good base to bulk from again, I wouldn't let paranoia hold you back though. It can be one big mind game really but do whatever you feel would give u a better result, you have the right mindset to get whatever you want done judging from ur cut


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Felt awful yesterday. Had to bump the calories way up on the evening to even get the energy to train and then ate after, probably ~2,800 cals. I dropped everything to TRT cruise about 2-3 weeks ago and I think this must be everything finally cleared and I'm feeling the difference because previously I was on 1,500-1700 cals consistently for 4-5 days/week and felt absolutely fine even with training. Going to up the cals and up the cardio instead now.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Almost there guys, keep going :thumbup1:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

194.2lbs total loss 30.8lbs. Feeling flat on this t3 and dieting and wish I could just quit and start bulking but then I realise I've still another 10-14lbs to lose first


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> 194.2lbs total loss 30.8lbs. Feeling flat on this t3 and dieting and wish I could just quit and start bulking but then I realise I've still another 10-14lbs to lose first


 I'm with ya Brother, had enough now 

Started on 500mcg HGH FRAG 3 days ago and the lethargy is something else, like 5 x what it was on DNP.

Gonna give it a week then I may just f**k it off (the HGH that is not the cut).


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> I'm with ya Brother, had enough now
> 
> Started on 500mcg HGH FRAG 3 days ago and the lethargy is something else, like 5 x what it was on DNP.
> 
> Gonna give it a week then I may just f**k it off (the HGH that is not the cut).


 Bro you've made massive changes! The journey from fat to lean is unbelievable I wish I had your dedication to counting macros and dieting. Truth is I'm just doing my bit not really counting just not going by feel and scales and ensuring to get a min of 180g protein to offset anything catabolic.

to be honest I don't enjoy bodybuilding I would much prefer to be training for weightlifting or powerlifting but until I've had surgery and recovered I'll just have to chip away at one I can and get myself primed condition wise to transition into either weightlifting or powerlifting next year


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Tricky said:


> 194.2lbs total loss 30.8lbs. Feeling flat on this t3 and dieting and wish I could just quit and start bulking but then I realise I've still another 10-14lbs to lose first


 Cutting is a lot more difficult than you realized, isn't it!

I found it mentally straining, constantly thinking about food, questioning how much effort I was really putting in, feeling like I was missing out on all sorts.. blah. I don't envy you in the slightest right now bud. Two stone down though, you've done brilliantly - when you do manage to get to your target weight or 'look' though, don't just start slamming the cals back in. I did that after the last comp and ended up looking shyte quite quickly :lol:

Introduce them back in slowly, 100-150 cals a week for the first few weeks after.


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> don't just start slamming the cals back in. I did that after the last comp and ended up looking shyte quite quickly :lol:
> 
> Introduce them back in slowly, 100-150 cals a week for the first few weeks after.


 This. 100%.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> *Cutting is a lot more difficult than you realized, isn't it!*
> 
> I found it mentally straining, constantly thinking about food, questioning how much effort I was really putting in, feeling like I was missing out on all sorts.. blah. I don't envy you in the slightest right now bud. Two stone down though, you've done brilliantly - when you do manage to get to your target weight or 'look' though, don't just start slamming the cals back in. I did that after the last comp and ended up looking shyte quite quickly :lol:
> 
> Introduce them back in slowly, 100-150 cals a week for the first few weeks after.


 Cutting is fu**ing s**t :lol:

4 weeks left then going into full water buffalo mode on my hols


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> Cutting is fu**ing s**t :lol:
> 
> 4 weeks left then going into full water buffalo mode on my hols


 I found it difficult this time, did well for the first 6 weeks but then struggled like mad, just seem to be hungry all the time and craving biscuits lol.

Its fair to say i f**ked up, i lost 12lb in the first 6 weeks but now after 12 weeks im only down 4lb lmao.

think my plan is to start a journal to try and keep me on track more.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

dbol Kid said:


> I found it difficult this time, did well for the first 6 weeks but then struggled like mad, just seem to be hungry all the time and craving biscuits lol.
> 
> Its fair to say i f**ked up, i lost 12lb in the first 6 weeks but now after 12 weeks im only down 4lb lmao.
> 
> think my plan is to start a journal to try and keep me on track more.


 Definitely start a journal mate, I've had mine going for 18 months now and found it's good to keep me accountable, but mainly get thoughts and advice from the more experienced users when the look in, defo helped me particularly with my training

Im down 7lbs since the start of the challenge, went hard at the start but just been coasting slowly since really, will be taking pics and posting later, I suspect that they won't look much different from the start pics like last time I did the 12 week challenge :lol:

The leaner I've got the slower the progress and smaller the changes lol


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> Definitely start a journal mate, I've had mine going for 18 months now and found it's good to keep me accountable, but mainly get thoughts and advice from the more experienced users when the look in, defo helped me particularly with my training
> 
> Im down 7lbs since the start of the challenge, went hard at the start but just been coasting slowly since really, will be taking pics and posting later, I suspect that they won't look much different from the start pics like last time I did the 12 week challenge :lol:
> 
> The leaner I've got the slower the progress and smaller the changes lol


 Yeah like you say journals are great for receiving advise from the more experienced so im deffo going to start one very soon.

My pictures wont be much different either lol, i took a picture after 6 weeks and there was quite a bit of difference but not now


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

dbol Kid said:


> Yeah like you say journals are great for receiving advise from the more experienced so im deffo going to start one very soon.
> 
> My pictures wont be much different either lol, i took a picture after 6 weeks and there was quite a bit of difference but not now


 You should have had the end date in the pic from 6 weeks ago :lol:


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> You should have had the end date in the pic from 6 weeks ago :lol:


 thought about that but like a t**t i only took 1 pic from the front too, none other


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Are pics up tonight?


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Are pics up tonight?


 Yes mate, today is D Day


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

dbol Kid said:


> Yes mate, today is D Day


 Damn i had the best intentions of going low carb yesterday to try and shed some water but i was down at my folks last night n my old man made some oriental fried sea bass on noodles and the old dear had been baking and had 3 "samples" for me.

Going for a session with mate the day then cosmos all you can eat buffet after so this will be good :lol:


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Damn i had the best intentions of going low carb yesterday to try and shed some water but i was down at my folks last night n my old man made some oriental fried sea bass on noodles and the old dear had been baking and had 3 "samples" for me.
> 
> Going for a session with mate the day then cosmos all you can eat buffet after so this will be good :lol:


 It's soon come round mate :lol:

It should of finished on a Friday, I went out for a family meal last night and had a huge dirty burger, oh and a nice dessert lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I had sweet potato fries and 10oz rump steak home made last night which was all good but I followed it with half a pint of cookie dough Ben and jerrys lol

all week I had planed to go low carb to try drop some water but then I just kept putting it off and didn't bother! I'll train shoulders today, have a full Sunday lunch at my father in laws house to watch Chelsea play so I best upload pictures soon before I'm a bloated mess after the match and dinner


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> I had sweet potato fries and 10oz rump steak home made last night which was all good but I followed it with half a pint of cookie dough Ben and jerrys lol
> 
> all week I had planed to go low carb to try drop some water but then I just kept putting it off and didn't bother! I'll train shoulders today, have a full Sunday lunch at my father in laws house to watch Chelsea play so I best upload pictures soon before I'm a bloated mess after the match and dinner


 Ben and Jerrys is my downfall too, awesome stuff. Trouble is I can eat a full tub in a few minutes :lol:


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

God damn for some reason I thought Tuesday was the last day, wish I hadn't of eaten so much yesterday hahaha. Not sure how I'm gonna set up these pics cos I sold my camera was gonna get Mrs to do it Tuesday ain't seein her tonight.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Right no fu**ing about. Both taken with no pump/no gym session that day for fairness.

Final thoughts.. I'm much happier with how I look in the mirrors than in these photos lol but overall I'm quite happy with the results. Glad I entered as it gave me a reason to get leanish and now I'm looking forward to my next bulk because damn I need more mass. Total weight change here is about -15lb.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> Right no fu**ing about. Both taken with no pump/no gym session that day for fairness.
> 
> Final thoughts.. I'm much happier with how I look in the mirrors than in these photos lol but overall I'm quite happy with the results. Glad I entered as it gave me a reason to get leanish and now I'm looking forward to my next bulk because damn I need more mass. Total weight change here is about -15lb.
> 
> ...


 Nice work mate.

I know the feeling of being not so happy with pics compared to mirror :lol:


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

CG88 said:


> Nice work mate.
> 
> I know the feeling of being not so happy with pics compared to mirror :lol:


 Lmao yeh it's pretty annoying but saying that it's given me a much more realistic look at where I'm actually at and now I'm just ready to put in more work than before.. I'll probably continue cutting/maintenance for the next month or two and then be more careful with my surplus on my next bulk and definitely train with more structure. I think I'll start a journal here to keep me on track and take advice from people, etc.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> Lmao yeh it's pretty annoying but saying that it's given me a much more realistic look at where I'm actually at and now I'm just ready to put in more work than before.. I'll probably continue cutting/maintenance for the next month or two and then be more careful with my surplus on my next bulk and definitely train with more structure. I think I'll start a journal here to keep me on track and take advice from people, etc.


 Defo start a journal, mine has helped me massively.

Im gonna cut until I go on holiday in 4 weeks, lose the fluff when I get back, and probably start eating in a small surplus. Tired of cutting now TBH and feel like I'm ready to slow bulk


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

JUICE1 said:


> Right no fu**ing about. Both taken with no pump/no gym session that day for fairness.
> 
> Final thoughts.. I'm much happier with how I look in the mirrors than in these photos lol but overall I'm quite happy with the results. Glad I entered as it gave me a reason to get leanish and now I'm looking forward to my next bulk because damn I need more mass. Total weight change here is about -15lb.


 Good work man!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Morning weight 192.6 total loss of *32.4lbs *

enjoyed the process and I could of done better but I enjoyed life along the way and didn't take it too serious. Had loads of pizza and ice cream here and there but the pictures show me he chicken and salad routine was worth it.

Plan is to cut until 4th sept for holidays so I've 4 weeks left to push to get to 185lbs for over all loss of 40lbs in 16 weeks

my ankle is still injuried, I had steriod pain relief injections on Friday whilst I wait for surgery so I've been unable to run or do squats or deads. I miss squatting and running and know my progress would of been so much better but I just worked with what I've got for now and overall I'm pretty pleased

View attachment 144455


View attachment 144457


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Morning weight 192.6 total loss of *32.4lbs *
> 
> enjoyed the process and I could of done better but I enjoyed life along the way and didn't take it too serious. Had loads of pizza and ice cream here and there but the pictures show me he chicken and salad routine was worth it.
> 
> ...


 Really good mate.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> Really good mate.


 I could see the scales moving but it wasn't until I seen my back pictures side by side and saw my progress I was pretty happy. Good to see I've lost fat and added some muscle. Looking forward to lean bulking in sept


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

@Tricky

Well done mate, you have made some great improvements in those 12 weeks. Back looks really good.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

dbol Kid said:


> @Tricky
> 
> Well done mate, you have made some great improvements in those 12 weeks. Back looks really good.


 Thanks mate, my focus was fat loss and I never had a regimented diet or training plan which I recorded things. I know to make gains I'm going to have to pick to a routine and stick to it focusing on progressive overload. Think my upper chest and arms in general are very weak. It's been a fun journey and look forward to seeing everyone's pictures


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm dropping out unfortunately. I've had some shitty health issues over the past 1.5 months which have meant taking a month off the gym. But well done everyone who've made it!! <3


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

@PanamaPower of your 32lbs loss only half is back hair


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Well here's mine, I am disappointed in myself to be honest as the first 6 weeks i was leaner. I lost 12lbs after 6 weeks but only 4lb in total at the end.

It all went a bit pete tong when i twisted my knee ligaments again which put me back a bit but the main part was my diet, it was decent to start with but the last few weeks has been terrible lol.

oh well, thought i would post them anyway, next step is to start a journal to help me get leaner, sort my head out and make some decent improvements.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm out too, life has got in the way, I'm happy as I've gained 10kg since Feb but I think next time I need to target the start date to have a proper go 

@Tricky for the win! Awesome progress bud!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@dbol Kid it's a nightmare when you have set backs but you've still made clear progress easy to see in upper chest and shoulders mate.

@superdrol thanks bro! I can't wait to be in a position of eating to grow trying to add 10kg. Constant dieting is a right pain I have respect for everyone who competes and diets down to sub 10%


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> @dbol Kid it's a nightmare when you have set backs but you've still made clear progress easy to see in upper chest and shoulders mate.
> 
> @superdrol thanks bro! I can't wait to be in a position of eating to grow trying to add 10kg. Constant dieting is a right pain I have respect for everyone who competes and diets down to sub 10%


 Thanks mate, just need to sort my head out and get back on it.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> I'm dropping out unfortunately. I've had some shitty health issues over the past 1.5 months which have meant taking a month off the gym. But well done everyone who've made it!! <3


 Feel better soon!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Morning weight 192.6 total loss of *32.4lbs *
> 
> enjoyed the process and I could of done better but I enjoyed life along the way and didn't take it too serious. Had loads of pizza and ice cream here and there but the pictures show me he chicken and salad routine was worth it.
> 
> ...


 Class mate, fancy you to win this TBH


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Here goes mine

Down 7lbs, not much. Started well but ticked over for a large part of it. Going to continue cutting for 4 weeks until holiday, then reassess my goals while I'm away, come back refreshed and go again

Current weight 166lbs

Don't expect to get anywhere near the top spots but progress is progress I guess (inb4 I look the same :lol: )


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

i also had a shadow when taking pics, she's better at posing than me :lol:

View attachment IMG_0303.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Here goes mine
> 
> Down 7lbs, not much. Started well but ticked over for a large part of it. Going to continue cutting for 4 weeks until holiday, then reassess my goals while I'm away, come back refreshed and go again
> 
> ...


 Good legs mate bloody fitba players for you


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I guess i need to download an app to put before and afters in together then


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

CG88 said:


> i also had a shadow when taking pics, she's better at posing than me :lol:
> 
> View attachment 144477


 Oh God she's georgeous !


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Oh God she's georgeous !


 Thankyou! :whistling:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I guess i need to download an app to put before and afters in together then


 I used an app called 'layout' mate

IIRC correctly last time out we didn't put them side by side, @Ares did it I'm sure. Just thought I'd save him the hassle this time :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Struggled to get the pics to fit in the layouts so ill throw them up separate as well.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

A couple from through the week also seeing as i picmed the worst light in the house and decided to pig out this weekend :innocent:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Struggled to get the pics to fit in the layouts so ill throw them up separate as well.
> 
> View attachment 144478
> 
> ...


 Looking lean mate


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Looking lean mate


 Thanks mate i have looked a tad drier but i think another two weeks then ill be in a decent position to start gradually increasing cals into a bulk.


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Struggled to get the pics to fit in the layouts so ill throw them up separate as well.
> 
> View attachment 144478
> 
> ...


 Did you s**t yourself half way through taking the photos? :lol:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Here goes mine
> 
> Down 7lbs, not much. Started well but ticked over for a large part of it. Going to continue cutting for 4 weeks until holiday, then reassess my goals while I'm away, come back refreshed and go again
> 
> ...


 7lbs is 7lbs and even more so when your starting pretty lean, can see good progress in your last back pic! Nice new ink! I'm booked in next Tuesday for more ink, can't wait


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Thanks mate i have looked a tad drier but i think another two weeks then ill be in a decent position to start gradually increasing cals into a bulk.


 What's your overall loss? Looking good mate, I would love to get than lean before a bulk but can't see it happening within only 4 more weeks. Good quads and abs coming on there pal


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

This was me tying to do a back pose to see if I had made any muscular progress as inner by the scales I had cut fat. Safe to say I'm safer not posing as I haven't a clue lol.

View attachment 144490


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> 7lbs is 7lbs and even more so when your starting pretty lean, can see good progress in your last back pic! Nice new ink! I'm booked in next Tuesday for more ink, can't wait


 Thanks mate! Aye progress has been slow but I've also enjoyed life through the 12 weeks too, I could have done better TBH but it's all about balance, especially with young family and work Etc

What you getting? When the summer is out the way I'm gonna get work started on my side


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Thanks mate! Aye progress has been slow but I've also enjoyed life through the 12 weeks too, I could have done better TBH but it's all about balance, especially with young family and work Etc
> 
> What you getting? When the summer is out the way I'm gonna get work started on my side


 Black and grey leg sleeve of a large lion, slighter smaller lioness then two cubs with one being bigger to represent my family. Few roses and dove, with a large compass in there and whatever else the artist wants. Will be a full leg sleeve in the end. Booked in for 3 x 7 hour sittings

View attachment IMG_0668.PNG


View attachment IMG_1042.PNG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DaveC said:


> Did you s**t yourself half way through taking the photos? :lol:


 Forgot i had to take a flexed front and rear lol.

Flexed too hard..


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> What's your overall loss? Looking good mate, I would love to get than lean before a bulk but can't see it happening within only 4 more weeks. Good quads and abs coming on there pal


 Not sure i started about 169lbs (my op i guessed 12.5 stone but was way off) then went up to 175lbs and when i last weighed myself like last weekend before the scales broke i wad like 166lbs.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Black and grey leg sleeve of a large lion, slighter smaller lioness then two cubs with one being bigger to represent my family. Few roses and dove, with a large compass in there and whatever else the artist wants. Will be a full leg sleeve in the end. Booked in for 3 x 7 hour sittings
> 
> View attachment 144491
> 
> ...


 That sounds good mate. Full day sittings are a killer :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

So who won...


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Me.

I'll do a poll after work, how many finished this time? 3? x


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Me.
> 
> I'll do a poll after work, how many finished this time? 3? x


 5 i think.. 3 would have been good - guaranteed prize lol.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> 5 i think.. 3 would have been good - guaranteed prize lol.


 I was hoping for 3 or less, the only chance id have of a prize :lol:

I thought more would finish TBH, sure there were like 20 at the start


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> I was hoping for 3 or less, the only chance id have of a prize :lol:
> 
> I thought more would finish TBH, sure there were like 20 at the start


 There was def high teens if I remeber right! 3 or less would of been great, guaranteed a prize lol. Now I've a sweat on to see if I make top 3.

Ate a few kcals sun and Monday but back on it today, chest and triceps right now. Strength not to bad still able to do 40kg db press 3x12


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> There was def high teens if I remeber right! 3 or less would of been great, guaranteed a prize lol. Now I've a sweat on to see if I make top 3.
> 
> Ate a few kcals sun and Monday but back on it today, chest and triceps right now. Strength not to bad still able to do 40kg db press 3x12


 Im trying to kick on from here now, down another lb this morning, nothing like seeing slow progress as motivation :lol:


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Well done to those who made it haha


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303248-uk-m-2017-12-week-summer-challenge-voting/?do=embed

Voting thread is up x


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303248-uk-m-2017-12-week-summer-challenge-voting/?do=embed
> 
> Voting thread is up x


 Good man


----------

